# New Limited Edition Boxes



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

Birchbox just posted two new LE boxes Vanity Affair and Home Sweet Homespun. I entered the contest hoping to win the Vanity Affair box. Both boxes are appealing to me,I don't know if I want to wait for the others to be revealed before placing any orders. I currently have 700 points to spend.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2014)

I love the home box!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 2, 2014)

I love that they both have TONS of awesome stuff in them! Both are well worth the cost...


----------



## penny13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Link to video:

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/limited-edition-vanity-affair-home-sweet-homespun-unboxing?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_110214_LTEUnboxingGiveaway_Magazine


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 2, 2014)

I love both the LE boxes that have been revealed.  Are there more Holiday LE boxes coming or is this it?  

I need more points for all of this!!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so torn as to whether or not to buy either since they said they're releasing tons of limited edition boxes this holiday season.  The only products that jump out to me in the Vanity Affair box are the Tata Harper, Shu Uemura, Tocca and the By Terry Baume de Rose (I have been dying to try it out forever!) but the rest of the items are super giftable so it would still be a good deal.  The Home box seems pretty great too.  Does anyone else just love the boxes they come in?  I wish Birchbox would sell gift boxes in their shop similar to the ones they use for limited edition boxes.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 2, 2014)

Did they announce the release date for these boxes?


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I love both the LE boxes that have been revealed. Are there more Holiday LE boxes coming or is this it?
> 
> I need more points for all of this!!


According to the posts on FB they are "launching tons of LE boxes this season"


----------



## KD209 (Nov 2, 2014)

Both boxes are adorable, but all I could think watching the 2nd video was "Wow, Katia is SO much less annoying than the staff members who usually do their videos" 

Anyone else feel the same? Ten time more bearable to watch in my eyes, with less high-pitched fake excitement and she actually talks and acts like a normal person.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ack these are both so nice! Seriously making me reconsider opening my second account (where I currently have 300 points saved) to use a 100 point code...Not only do I want the boxes for myself, but I do think that they would make great gifts! Hopefully we have lots of good 20% off codes and whatnot during the season for all these boxes! I'm so excited to see the others!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 2, 2014)

KD209 said:


> Both boxes are adorable, but all I could think watching the 2nd video was "Wow, Katia is SO much less annoying than the staff members who usually do their videos"
> 
> Anyone else feel the same? Ten time more bearable to watch in my eyes, with less high-pitched fake excitement and she actually talks and acts like a normal person.


I think the Love with Food box videos are 10x worse with the faux giddy than BB videos.

There was a moment at the beginning of Katia's video that I thought she was trying to seduce the box AND the viewers.  Odd.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 2, 2014)

Liking the home box! I already have the whole set of the Rosanna vessels and not really into those snap trays from the other box so the other box is pretty meh even though a few of the products would be nice to try.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 2, 2014)

Would it be too much to ask for someone to list the contents of these? I'm at work and can't watch the videos, but the curiosity is killing me!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 2, 2014)

I really like the home box, they should be releasing them this week. However for anyone in nyc all the boxes will be in the soho store by the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think there may be one or two more LE boxes as well as two(I think) men's LE boxes coming.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Would it be too much to ask for someone to list the contents of these? I'm at work and can't watch the videos, but the curiosity is killing me!


MSA has a list posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/11/birchbox-limited-edition-holiday-box-sneak-peek.html


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

According to the YouTube videos they are available tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2014)

i was SO digging the vanity affair box, up until I saw the $98 price tag. it has a lot of awesome stuff in it, but i don't want to spend that much on JUST makeup/beauty stuff (which is why i really liked last year's holiday box even though the price tag was a little high, it had a mixture of things...i just like variety).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2014)

I have the points points and I like the idea of the home one but I never seem to get myself to pull the trigger on LE boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I have the points points and I like the idea of the home one but I never seem to get myself to pull the trigger on LE boxes.


this was me last year, as soon as i was done deliberating and decided to buy it, they sold out &gt;_&gt;


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 3, 2014)

Very, very tempted by the Home Sweet Homespun box... mostly for the cookie mix and the actual box itself though. XD


----------



## LindaD (Nov 3, 2014)

I searched the Birchbox site and the boxes are already up!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-home-sweet-homespun

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-vanity-affair


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 3, 2014)

I totally just ordered 2 of the Homespun boxes using the code TAKEOFF20. One for me and one for my sister!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 3, 2014)

The Homespun one actually looks really nice, especially as a gift. I kind of wish the Vanity Fair box had a piece of jewelry in it like last years Precious Metals box, I'm still kicking myself for missing out on that one. But I will definitely be getting a Homespun box if it doesn't sell out in the next two weeks!


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 3, 2014)

I ordered that Milk Bar mix a few weeks ago, they were so decadent! Warning: the instructions are for a stand mixer, not everybody has one.  I'm sure folks could figure out a translation to hand mixer, but they do work differently.  

Also, delicious?  YES.  Would I spend $16 on cookie mix at the grocery store?  Nope!  You can't beat free with points, though.  

I'd probably go for the Homespun box if I hadn't just tried these.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 3, 2014)

I totally bought the Homespun box... I really want the Vanity Affair box too but I'm not sure the price point is enough to make me pull the trigger.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

I had a bunch of points, so I got the Homespun box (looks really nice!), plus the mystery bag, used the takeoff20 and my points - got it all for 14.00

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 3, 2014)

I really want Homespun but I want to wait until I see all of the boxes before I decided... Hopefully they don't sell out.  

On another note I wish they'd stop putting in lip balms in LE boxes as I never ever go through any of my lip balms and now I have a huge hoard of them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> The Homespun one actually looks really nice, especially as a gift. I kind of wish the Vanity Fair box had a piece of jewelry in it like last years Precious Metals box, I'm still kicking myself for missing out on that one. But I will definitely be getting a Homespun box if it doesn't sell out in the next two weeks!


Same! I still lust after those head phones the precious metals box had!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 3, 2014)

I had a $100 gift card I received for my birthday so I went ahead and ordered the Vanity Affair box this morning. I just got my shipping notice so it should be here Thursday or Friday. This is just the best box ever for me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Same! I still lust after those head phones the precious metals box had!


ahhhh me toooooo. those headphones were so pretty


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ahhhh me toooooo. those headphones were so pretty


Right? I think they were like $50 or something like that and that's when I decided the box was worth it, a few hours too late.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I had a $100 gift card I received for my birthday so I went ahead and ordered the Vanity Affair box this morning. I just got my shipping notice so it should be here Thursday or Friday. This is just the best box ever for me.


So jealous! I feel like its the most "luxe" box they've done yet, brand wise.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 3, 2014)

i got the vanity affair one too! yay.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had a bunch of points, so I got the Homespun box (looks really nice!), plus the mystery bag, used the takeoff20 and my points - got it all for 14.00
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hehe, I got it for $12!! I only am slightly annoyed I had 60 points that I wasted, but oh well. It was on my account that's currently canceled and I don't anticipate restarting another sub any time soon! 



celiajuno said:


> I had a $100 gift card I received for my birthday so I went ahead and ordered the Vanity Affair box this morning. I just got my shipping notice so it should be here Thursday or Friday. This is just the best box ever for me.


Holy jealous batman!!! I loooove this box but it's just a tad much for me. I might cancel and resub my main account to get an extra hundred points and hope that it's not sold out before I get my Nov. box!!


----------



## Elena K (Nov 3, 2014)

Vanity Affair looks cool, but the price makes me think twice... Plus I really want to see other LE boxes first


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just went to order the Homespun one an I got an error! I'm about to try again - I've got $10 off in points, and with the take20off code it's 27 after shipping. Definitely worth it! Reminds me of the Snow Day box from last November that I loved.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2014)

Already got the shipping notification for Homespun &lt;3


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just placed my first order on Birchbox!  I pulled the trigger on the Vanity Affair box - at less than half the cost of the PopSugar Nieman Marcus box and with more products that I will actually use, it was a no brainer for me!     Thanks all for the takeoff20 code!  Made the purchase decision even easier.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 4, 2014)

My homespun boxes should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## liilak (Nov 5, 2014)

I ordered the Homespun as well!  So excited to get it. 

I hope one more of their LE boxes is something lifestyle related, that way I can better justify it to myself.


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have BB normally, but I saw the Homespun one and LOVED it. After the coupon, came out to $32.. eh, why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 5, 2014)

I got my Vanity Affair Box today and love it. I thought I would let you know the sizes of the non-full size products in case you were curious.

Sunday Riley 10ml (full size s 30ml)

Baume de Rose 3g (full size is 10g)

Tocca 15 ml (full size is 50ml)

Shu Uemura 30ml (full size is 150ml)

Serge Normant 1.8 fl oz. (full size is 4.5 fl oz)

Maison Caulieres 30ml (full size is 100 ml)

I got the Chantecaille in Lychee and the Tata Harper in Very Charming.


----------



## melonz (Nov 5, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I got my Vanity Affair Box today and love it. I thought I would let you know the sizes of the non-full size products in case you were curious.
> 
> Sunday Riley 10ml (full size s 30ml)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm thinking about getting this box.. so tempting..


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 5, 2014)

Stumbled upon this article today.. Looks like there will be another limited edition box coming up soon!

http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/

It looks like mainly lifestyle products. I'll be interested to find out more whenever they announce it!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

sarah576 said:


> Stumbled upon this article today.. Looks like there will be another limited edition box coming up soon!
> 
> http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/
> 
> It looks like mainly lifestyle products. I'll be interested to find out more whenever they announce it!


Nice find! They are supposed to be announcing it later this week!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2014)

sarah576 said:


> Stumbled upon this article today.. Looks like there will be another limited edition box coming up soon!
> 
> http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/
> 
> It looks like mainly lifestyle products. I'll be interested to find out more whenever they announce it!


Hmmmm. That's nice, but the style of it is not really anything I'd ever be interested in or use. Kind of reminds me of the "Toms Shoes" aesthetic or whatever.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 5, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hmmmm. That's nice, but the style of it is not really anything I'd ever be interested in or use. Kind of reminds me of the "Toms Shoes" aesthetic or whatever.


I agree and I'm hugely not a fan of Tom's.

OTOH... Olivia Wilde. There are about two celebrities in the world who can do something and I'd fall for it knowing it was dumb anyway, and she's one of them. &lt;_&gt; (The other being Daniel Craig. LOL Kohl's sent out a Bond cologne sample and I'm like, damnit, it's probably awful, but Daniel Craig is so handsome, he wouldn't lie to me!...)


----------



## camel11 (Nov 5, 2014)

Definitely a swell water bottle in one if them. There's an instagram shot and you can barely see the box open, but I could make out the neck of Swell.

Obvious if I clicked the link! I hope the other has ilia...


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 5, 2014)

My Home Sweet Homespun box arrived and I love it!  The hand cream is super nice, it's not greasy AT ALL and it smells amazing. The cowshed lip butter is really nice. I am super excited to try the sipping chocolate, as I had hoped it's not hot cocoa powder, but actually chunks of chocolate for melting in milk.  I am a chocolate lover, so I don't tend to like cocoa powder because it seems like watery chocolate. The cookies smell like they'll be wonderful, I will have to figure out how to adapt the recipe for high elevation and I plan to use the little garden treat kit to give them as gifts to co-workers. The maker's kit hanging photo kit even comes with super glue AND thumb tacks, I plan on using it to hang some decorative tea towels I have.  The candle tin is pretty, but the scent is strange it's a woody/sawdust/sweet smell. Finally I am slightly disappointed in the socks, they have ugly writing that is on the bottom of them, but other than that they're nice!  I will try to post pictures later.  Oh I forgot that it came with a cute little accordion fold with fun cold day ideas that uses items from the box. 

I searched Conscious Commerce in the Birchbox shop and all those items came up.  It's certainly not a box I am into, but I can see how others would be. Also thanks*@@celiajuno*,  for letting us know the sizes in the Vanity Affair, it helps me make my decision about whether the box is worth it. I am interested in what the 4th box will see to make my decision before deciding on another box. They said they'd be launching "tons" of boxes, I am wondering if 4 is considered "a ton".  Also, what do you think are the chances that they will release more boxes closer to Christmas?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 5, 2014)

sarah576 said:


> Stumbled upon this article today.. Looks like there will be another limited edition box coming up soon!
> 
> http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/
> 
> It looks like mainly lifestyle products. I'll be interested to find out more whenever they announce it!


Yesssss a s'well water bottle. I've been dying to buy/try one for ages!

Edit: Though I might just buy it separately depending on the cost of this upcoming box... and apparently the cost is $68... so I probably will skip and just buy it on its own). XD


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 5, 2014)

The swell Water bottles go on sale at Memorial Day and for July 4t. they are worth every penny!!!! Maybe they'll go on sale for T GIVING or Christmas??? Might be worth waiting for?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 5, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> The swell Water bottles go on sale at Memorial Day and for July 4t. they are worth every penny!!!! Maybe they'll go on sale for T GIVING or Christmas??? Might be worth waiting for?


Ohhh, thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Birchbox just posted two new LE boxes Vanity Affair and Home Sweet Homespun. I entered the contest hoping to win the Vanity Affair box. Both boxes are appealing to me,I don't know if I want to wait for the others to be revealed before placing any orders. I currently have 700 points to spend.


I really want the vanity affair, I have 700 points as well but hoping for a good code.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 5, 2014)

Are they releasing new LE boxes every week?  I kinda really want the Vanity Affair one but I'm also afraid that a better box will come later and then I'll wish I saved my points for that BUT BUT what if I wait and nothing that I like better comes out and the Vanity Affair one gets sold out.  Oi, decisions decisions....


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 6, 2014)

So, I did the maker's kit photo hanging kit from the box...while wearing the new socks and burning the strange smelling candle tonight, lol. I found that my kit came with 10 mini clothes pins, so instead of cutting the cardboard pieces into thirds twice like the tutorial video suggests, I cut mine in half twice at the 1.5" mark on my rotary cutter. It made for bigger pieces of paper and you have just 2 left over. She also mentions being careful with the super glue and boy is she right, mine burst all over the place, so make sure you put down some newspaper if you care about your work surface getting ruined. I wanted to try the sipping chocolate, but my husband drank all the milk and I didn't feel like going to get more.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 6, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I really want the vanity affair, I have 700 points as well but hoping for a good code.


I found a 20% off code on Retailmenot: TAKEOFF20 .  I placed my order tonight and used $20 in points, bringing it down to $58 for the Vanity Affair box and a Mystery Sample pack.  I'm really excited about this box, beautiful products and I'll use every one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

For those talking about the Swell water bottle  . . I found one on clearance at Nordstrom Rack a few months ago and I've been using the heck out of it ever since.  It is amazing!! It's lightweight and keeps my water cold, plus I found a knit Sasquatch bottle cover for it at REI.  Oh, and the cap seals so tight that I have no problem throwing it in my work bag or purse. . it's not even leaked one drop of water and is perfect for any kind of travel.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

I would loooooove to know how many LE they are going to be released. I really like that I can see what's in the box, and decide if that's what I want to spend my money on. So, the big debate in my head is do I keep putting the cash out for "surprise" boxes (ie quarterly, PS, etc), or spend it on the things that are a treat, but I can make a decision if I want it or not. That's why I want to know how many boxes they have coming. Decisions, Decisions,


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 6, 2014)

This box is so dang huge!!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 6, 2014)

The Vanity Affair box is SO gorgeous!


----------



## catipa (Nov 6, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> The Vanity Affair box is SO gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that does look gorgeous!  I may end up getting one if they stay is stock a little bit longer.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 6, 2014)

So looks like there will be 2 Conscious Commerce boxes, one for women, one for men. The women's is $68 and contains: http://www.self.com/flash/charity/2014/11/olivia-wilde-birchbox-conscious-commerce-collaboration/

I want! BUT- I think that hat looks tiny and for me that clutch is impractical. It is a great value though!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 6, 2014)

I ordered the Vanity Affair box today!  I was planning on waiting a little longer to order but I didn't want to risk it selling out so I went ahead and bought it today.  For the box and a pick two my total came to $38.40 thanks to 400 points and 20% off.  I'm so excited for the box!  I'm going to save it as a Christmas gift for myself and not open it until Christmas day.  I'm going to have to check out the pick two right away though, of course  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 6, 2014)

It looks like the boxes will be for sale tomorrow/tonight, the women's box is priced a bit high for what it is, maybe  I am missing the value, but they just aren't speaking to me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 7, 2014)

The Birchbox Conscious Co LE boxes are available for purchase now (Friday AM) in the shop.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 7, 2014)

I went for the Vanity Affair one today.  $18.40 with points and TAKEOFF20.  Plus a potentially dubious mystery sample pack.  Was going to wait to try to get more points but if I get a 5-item box, I would've been at 694 which wouldn't have been enough for an extra $10 in points.  And while I can see it not selling out in a week, if I had to wait another month, it might've been a different story.

I need to hide my credit cards now.  That's Birchbox, three Ulta orders (they kept tempting me with coupons and GWPs), one Sephora order, and one order from Tatcha in the last two weeks.  And a couple of other under $20 things.  My bonus from work last month is GONE and then some.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay.  Somehow ended up with an "extra" Terry Baume de Rose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess it's so tiny they didnt see the other one in there when packing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

I wrote to them and let them know... figured they usually only get bad news. Might want to know.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 7, 2014)

I predict 2 more boxes at least. When you see the list of items in the bb shop, it says there are 12 items, but there are only 10 boxes showing!


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure if this was already mentioned, but was cleaning out my inbox and came across this deal in an e-mail from Birchbox 

"$10 OFF ANY LIMITED EDITION BOX WHEN COMBINED WITH ANY SUBSCRIPTION PURCHASE**"

"**To qualify for the $10 discount you must purchase a limited edition box and a gift subscription or self subscription from Birchbox.com. For a list of qualifying limited edition box products visit https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/limited-edition-boxes. No code required; only available while supplies last. Offer available through December 31, 2014 11:59 ET."


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my box in the mail last night!  No buyer's remorse here!  

First of all, the packaging was gorgeous!!! 

I absolutely love the Rosanna Alhambra Medium vessel - I've had my eye on these for a while, so it definitely helped with my purchase decision  .

I also love the Stephanie Johnson travel jewelry tray even more than I realized!  It will be useful at home AND on the go.  I always find myself throwing my jewelry on the table or nightstand when I travel and I inevitably end up searching on the floor for fallen earrings, so this will help me stay organized!

The Tocca perfume in Margeaux smells heavenly - it is the perfect fall scent!  At first I wasn't too sure, but I keep sniffing my wrists end enjoying the scent more and more each time.

I am also wearing the Terry Baume de Rose and it feels wonderful on my lips!  A little seems to go a long way and it is very, very moisturizing, plus the scent is really nice.

I immediately polished my toenails with the Jin Soon polish in Coquette and the color is gorgeous, but the formula seems a little watery.  I had to use 2 coats.

I haven't yet tried anything else from the box, but can't wait to do so!  There was a whole lot of luxury packed into the Vanity Affair box!  

I also received some cool hair products in my mystery sample pack:  Neil George conditioner and Hairkop Essence Obliphica Moisturizing Treatment Cream.  I've never heard of either of these brands, but I'm always looking for new hair products, so I can't wait to try them!


----------



## tulippop (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know if this is a typo or what but I just got my bb sub and there was a gift guide pamplet inside that 5 LE boxes (all are on the site already) but the Homespun and Vanity Affair boxes are a lot more in there.  They're listed for $49 for the homespun ($40 online) and $110 for the VA box ($98 online).  Either way, I'm just happy they went with the lower price XD


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 8, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I don't know if this is a typo or what but I just got my bb sub and there was a gift guide pamplet inside that 5 LE boxes (all are on the site already) but the Homespun and Vanity Affair boxes are a lot more in there. They're listed for $49 for the homespun ($40 online) and $110 for the VA box ($98 online). Either way, I'm just happy they went with the lower price XD


I noticed that, too.  I wonder if they printed the guide long before the sets went up for sale?  Maybe they decided on the price later?  $98 is kind of an odd price, but there are some people who would probably balk at shelling out over $100 (like me, though I used points) and who might go for it at a slightly lower price.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 8, 2014)

I have to say that I'm loving the curation of these boxes!  I left Birchbox last year because I was really upset with all the tiny sample foils and low value boxes.  That was back in the day when they had "punishment" boxes, which I always seemed to get.  Now, the monthly boxes are so much better and their LE boxes have been fantastic!  I've wanted them all. . . 

I ordered the Vanity Affair with the 20% off code and mystery sample pack. I had enough points to take off $20, so it came to $58.  I just checked, and I already have another $10 in credit and am thinking about ordering the women's Conscience Commerce box plus one other thing so I can get the Kate Spade necklace.  Birchbox is going to put a serious dent in my wallet this month!   

On another note, I went to the VIB Rouge special event last week and blehhhh.  Sephora had better watch out, because Birchbox is getting so many great cosmetics in their shop and their discounts + rewards are outstanding.  Spending $100 to get a tiny sample when I get so many extras with BB.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 8, 2014)

My VA box was missing the By Terry balm. I emailed bb and they are sending me a replacement. I was pleasantly surprised by the make palette, the colores are pigmented and smooth. I was impressed with the rest of the items as well! Very well curated in my opinion as the products feel Very Luxe, but are very useable.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 8, 2014)

As promised here are the pictures of my Home Sweet Homespun box!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 9, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I have to say that I'm loving the curation of these boxes! I left Birchbox last year because I was really upset with all the tiny sample foils and low value boxes. That was back in the day when they had "punishment" boxes, which I always seemed to get. Now, the monthly boxes are so much better and their LE boxes have been fantastic! I've wanted them all. . .
> 
> I ordered the Vanity Affair with the 20% off code and mystery sample pack. I had enough points to take off $20, so it came to $58. I just checked, and I already have another $10 in credit and am thinking about ordering the women's Conscience Commerce box plus one other thing so I can get the Kate Spade necklace. Birchbox is going to put a serious dent in my wallet this month!
> 
> On another note, I went to the VIB Rouge special event last week and blehhhh. Sephora had better watch out, because Birchbox is getting so many great cosmetics in their shop and their discounts + rewards are outstanding. Spending $100 to get a tiny sample when I get so many extras with BB.


I agree about the sephora vs birchbox thing. Anytime I buy something, I check if it sold on birchbox before buying. I would much rather get the points to get $off than a little sample. Plus, at birchbox I can get socks and snacks too!

I'm hoping to get the vanity fair box for Christmas- is it as great as it looks?


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2014)

For those that got the vanity affair LE, is the Tata Harper very charming lip and cheek tint a true light pink or is there some peach in it too? Thanks!

Also, for those who may be thinking of getting the men's conscious commerce box, the Swell water bottle is the 17oz. They didn't list the size on the description so I emailed and asked. Just an FYI!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

UPS is screwing with me.  My Vanity Affair box was set to be delivered today.  Then UPS sent me an e-mail saying it was put off until tomorrow.  Then the time changed back to today again.  And then the time changed from "11:30-3:30" (which I KNOW will not be the case) to "by end of day."


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

Did everyone who get the Homespun box also get the teal green socks?  If they varied the sock colors I might end up getting another one... (although that's a rather stupid reason)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2014)

BratzFan said:


> My VA box was missing the By Terry balm. I emailed bb and they are sending me a replacement. I was pleasantly surprised by the make palette, the colores are pigmented and smooth. I was impressed with the rest of the items as well! Very well curated in my opinion as the products feel Very Luxe, but are very useable.


Mine had an extra and I emailed and told them - they told me to keep it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm olive toned with pigmented lips and the cheek stain looks like a petal pink on my lips, and looks brighter pink on my cheeks (nice, natural flush).  I do not detect any peachy tones--true rose in the pot. The cheek stain is one of my favorite items! It feels nice on my face AND lips.  Also, the Sunday Riley sample did wonders for my flaky chin, I will definitely rebuy it once my sample is done.

I'm still loving this box soo much!!!


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 10, 2014)

I bet it was mine! LOL I'm just glad I didn't buy this as a gift


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm wondering if 5 boxes -- 3 for ladies and 2 for guys is "a ton". Since that's all that was in the gifting guide, maybe they won't be releasing any more. In which case I gotta decide if I want to put out all the points/gc i've been saving to buy one or not....


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2014)

If they come out with 2 more Limited Edition boxes this holiday season, what do you think they'd be? What do you wish they'd be?


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> If they come out with 2 more Limited Edition boxes this holiday season, what do you think they'd be? What do you wish they'd be?


I wish they would offer a LE Chocolate box. Just put all the chocolate in the shop in a box and slap a price on it. I'll buy 5.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2014)

BratzFan said:


> I bet it was mine! LOL I'm just glad I didn't buy this as a gift


But if you received it as a gift - and had the card - wouldn't you call them as well? I think I would. I ordered a gift box for someone.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I wish they would offer a LE Chocolate box. Just put all the chocolate in the shop in a box and slap a price on it. I'll buy 5.


Thats a cool idea. Like a BB snacks box!


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

Me too.  I want one with that Milk Bar crack pie mix. 



celiajuno said:


> I wish they would offer a LE Chocolate box. Just put all the chocolate in the shop in a box and slap a price on it. I'll buy 5.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 10, 2014)

Well they've done a home fete one (though that wasn't part of their holiday set) for parties at home, a homespun for cozy nights in, a vanity affair one for visual prettiness while prepping and preening, a conscious box for green people (though it seems more of a lifestyle box to me) so all that's left is a wild night out/new years eve type box with crazy colors and items to help you get ready for a night out (maybe more boobie tape!).  If they did that I would love to see a minimergency kit and some deborah lippmann polish (a girl can dream!).  

But I think the chocolate box seems a lot better.  I would use points for that.  I don't know if my ever expanding belly would let me put down cold hard cash for it, but points are do-able!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm wondering if 5 boxes -- 3 for ladies and 2 for guys is "a ton". Since that's all that was in the gifting guide, maybe they won't be releasing any more. In which case I gotta decide if I want to put out all the points/gc i've been saving to buy one or not....


So for some reason I have a feeling they MAY be releasing 2 more boxes, maybe one more each for men and women. Possibly closer to Christmas with a more celebratory feeling/new years eveish as suggested above. I included the screen shot that shows there are 12 limited edition boxes, but only 10 results, which leads me to that conclusion below.

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]

[/SIZE]


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> *For those that got the vanity affair LE, is the Tata Harper very charming lip and cheek tint a true light pink or is there some peach in it too? Thanks!*
> 
> Also, for those who may be thinking of getting the men's conscious commerce box, the Swell water bottle is the 17oz. They didn't list the size on the description so I emailed and asked. Just an FYI!


Anyone?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I've definitely talked myself out of the Vanity box. There are several items I want to try (By Terry Baume de Rose, bath oil, etc.) but I think ultimately I wouldn't use a lot of the items (the gold tray and colorful eyeshadow palette come to mind). I DO think I'm going to get the Homespun box though--cheap enough to justify treating myself with points, and I know I'd get use out of everything. Though I'm waiting on an item for my Santee to come back in stock before I order, ugh! Hurry up BB!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 11, 2014)

I ordered the Vanity Affair box on Thursday with points and the 20% off code in order to justify it and I am getting so impatient! Can't wait to dig in to everything!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 11, 2014)

BratzFan said:


> *I'm olive toned with pigmented lips and the cheek stain looks like a petal pink on my lips, and looks brighter pink on my cheeks (nice, natural flush).  I do not detect any peachy tones--true rose in the pot. The cheek stain is one of my favorite items! It feels nice on my face AND lips. * Also, the Sunday Riley sample did wonders for my flaky chin, I will definitely rebuy it once my sample is done.
> 
> I'm still loving this box soo much!!!


@@H_D  I think this was intended to answer your question.  Hope this helps.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Nov 11, 2014)

@Spazkatt, Nice catch!  I kinda hope it's a food box.  XD  

Side note, I caved and got the Vanity Affair box and LOVE IT!  I've been wearing the Jin Soon nail polish in Coquette on my left hand and Nostalgia on my right hand for a few days now and it has NOT CHIPPED!!!!  I don't own any high end nail polishes outside of 1 Chanel so I don't know if this is typical of very expensive polishes but this is a first for me.  I've never had a polish that didn't chip within 1-2 days.  Besides my 1 Chanel polish the most I've spent on a polish is around $8.  Anyone else have experience in other colors from Jin Soon.  Are they all this good?


----------



## H_D (Nov 11, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> @@H_D  I think this was intended to answer your question.  Hope this helps.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh thanks for alerting me about this response- I appreciate it! And yes, it truly does help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope Birchbox puts that  item on their website soon. I've been eyeing for a few months now on Tata's website.


----------



## phanne (Nov 11, 2014)

I got both my Vanity Affair and my Conscious Commerce boxes today. I love them! Only thing is in my Vanity Affair, I have 2 coquette nail polishes and no Good Genes treatment. Hopefully I can make an exchange for it. The jewelry tray is so much bigger than I thought it would be. For some reason I thought it would be like a deck of cards small. Even the box that the vessel is in is beautiful. In the Commerce one, the gym bag is huge. It's perfect for holding wet stuff and keeping everything else dry. I'm just impressed with the sheer size of it, it could hold a ton of stuff. The necklace hangs at a place I'm not used to, but I think I like it. I have my whole outfit planned around it tomorrow.

High five Birchbox! Now if only you would stop sending me shampoo every month in my box...


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 11, 2014)

phanne said:


> I got both my Vanity Affair and my Conscious Commerce boxes today. I love them! Only thing is in my Vanity Affair, I have 2 coquette nail polishes and no Good Genes treatment. Hopefully I can make an exchange for it. The jewelry tray is so much bigger than I thought it would be. For some reason I thought it would be like a deck of cards small. Even the box that the vessel is in is beautiful. In the Commerce one, the gym bag is huge. It's perfect for holding wet stuff and keeping everything else dry. I'm just impressed with the sheer size of it, it could hold a ton of stuff. The necklace hangs at a place I'm not used to, but I think I like it. I have my whole outfit planned around it tomorrow.
> 
> High five Birchbox! Now if only you would stop sending me shampoo every month in my box...


How fun to get them both on the same day!  If I was you I would email BB though and tell them about your sample missing in the Vanity Affair box.  They should send you a new one or at least credit you points.


----------



## phanne (Nov 11, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> How fun to get them both on the same day!  If I was you I would email BB though and tell them about your sample missing in the Vanity Affair box.  They should send you a new one or at least credit you points.


I emailed them earlier and they haven't gotten back to me. They said they were experincing a large volume of emails, then one second later I got an email that my email was moved up the line for being an ace. I'm so happy playing with all my new pretties that if and once that one comes, I can get giddy all over again.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

phanne said:


> They said they were experincing a large volume of emails


I'm pretty sure everyone says this whether it is true or not.  I called the USPS last week because my packages kept getting delivered to my neighbors.  Their "larger than average call volume" resulted in a hold time of exactly 0 seconds.  Like, as soon as I made it through the menu, I had a live person on the line.

And sometimes, it's caused by disorganization, plain and simple.  I canceled FabFitFun for financial reasons and then I kept getting e-mails making it look like I was still subscribed.  I e-mailed ONCE to ask what was going on, and I think I'm on my third assurance that I've been canceled.  It's like they keep replying every 3-5 days despite silence from me.  If they paid attention to what they were doing, they could help more people sooner.

Birchbox usually gets back to me within a few hours, despite the warning about high volumes of e-mails. Best of luck to you!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 11, 2014)

Am I the only one who is not seeing any limited edition boxes?  I could see them before but now I go to see what is in the 2 new ones from last week  I get an error message saying there are no products matching my selection.


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 11, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Am I the only one who is not seeing any limited edition boxes? I could see them before but now I go to see what is in the 2 new ones from last week I get an error message saying there are no products matching my selection.


 same... Had them pulled up just a few minutes ago though.


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 12, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Am I the only one who is not seeing any limited edition boxes? I could see them before but now I go to see what is in the 2 new ones from last week I get an error message saying there are no products matching my selection.


You can still find them if you search for the individual box but for some reason the page itself isn't working.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe they are putting new ones up... hmmm...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 12, 2014)

So out of my price range for polish, but I am wearing the Jin Soon polish in "coquette" today from the Vanity Affair box and I love it.  Maybe someday I can justify purchasing more with points/codes.


----------



## H_D (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> So out of my price range for polish, but I am wearing the Jin Soon polish in "coquette" today from the Vanity Affair box and I love it.  Maybe someday I can justify purchasing more with points/codes.


I am thinking of getting the box  but I don't wear nail polish so if you'd like to trade anything for them, I'd be willing to do that? I don't have anything set up for trade yet because I've been kind of nervous about doing so but I was just wondering what the heck I'd do with the nail polish if I got that box!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 12, 2014)

@@phanne ohh I want dat Conscious Box!! Thinking I'll use the gym bag as a way to transport my ipad with me, cuz let's be real, I don't make it to the gym. I am waiting to review this month + for my friend to sign AND to cancel/resub for 100 points lol.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@phanne ohh I want dat Conscious Box!! Thinking I'll use the gym bag as a way to transport my ipad with me, cuz let's be real, I don't make it to the gym. I am waiting to review this month + for my friend to sign AND to cancel/resub for 100 points lol.


I really want the Conscious Box as well, and I hadn't even thought about using that bag for my iPad. Great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Birchbox is killing me this month. . . I want the Men's Conscious Box for myself, just for the swell water bottle and mask.  I ordered the Vanity Affair box last Friday night. It shipped Saturday and arrived yesterday, that's some fast shipping right there.  

Even though I watched the unboxing video, digging through the confetti for all the goodies was so much fun.  I love absolutely everything in the Vanity Affair box and might get another one next month (if they don't sell out) to separate into gifts.  Everything is high quality and beautiful.  

Edited to add that Mystery Sample pack was a Cotz sunscreen (I always get those as extras. Even though ti's not my favorite, it's good to throw in my purse I guess).  My second item was a little hair oil pouch.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

I just received the Conscious Commerce box! Everything is really beautiful! I ended up paying $20 out of pocket for it and I am so happy I did! The hat is a little tight on my giant head, but it is still super cute.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Sadejane sooo jealous of the Vanity Affair!! I really want about 1/2 of it so can't really justify the cost but god it looks classy!


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone who got the conscious commerce box - could you take a picture of it/the contents?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Sadejane sooo jealous of the Vanity Affair!! I really want about 1/2 of it so can't really justify the cost but god it looks classy!


I just saw on MSA that you can get Amy Poehler's new book or a set of leather bracelets (they're gorgeous) with a $55 purchase. Maybe the new GWP will tip the scales for you, so you can justify buying the  Vanity Affair box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Sadejane sooo jealous of the Vanity Affair!! I really want about 1/2 of it so can't really justify the cost but god it looks classy!


LOVE the box. It really is classy.  So nice to open too.


----------



## phanne (Nov 13, 2014)

I hope this works this time


----------



## flipflopgirl (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the sipping chocolate from the LE box? I want to get it for my bf, but I want to make sure it's the really thick Italian sipping chocolate. He got it in Bryant Park one year and has been dying for it ever since.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh man, now I really want that Conscious Commerce box... maybe I should just unsub from Rosario Dawson's Quarterly box and go for this one...


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks @@phanne !!

now I want it even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but not sure if I can justify it since I've been very spendy lately...


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 14, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the sipping chocolate from the LE box? I want to get it for my bf, but I want to make sure it's the really thick Italian sipping chocolate. He got it in Bryant Park one year and has been dying for it ever since.


It's supposedly two servings, but they say it's 4 tbsp of milk w/ 4 tbsp chocolate, which is more than half the bag, it was barely anything so I added ALL the chocolate. I then added more milk and the chocolate mostly stayed at the bottom of the mug, it had a strong bitter chocolate flavor. I am not sure if that answers your questions, but I was hopping for a little more chocolateness.

Edited: I just read the directions on the website and I realized that I probably made it wrong "Blend a handful of these morsels into 4 Tbs. warm milk. (Whole milk and heavy cream make for a deliciously decadent treat, but soy milk works well too!) This sipping chocolate makes a rich, thick drink, best served in a small glass—the serving size isn't intended for a full, big mug."


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 15, 2014)

I totally caved and bought the Vanity Affair box. I used the promo code for the Le Mer bracelets &amp; of course added a pick-two. It was too good of a deal to pass up. I chose the Istanbul set for the bracelets. I can't wait to receive everything!

I really want the Coscious box too. Gah! All these special edition boxes are killing me!


----------



## H_D (Nov 16, 2014)

weird, when I looked before, the men's conscious commerce box was the same price as the women's- $68. Now it is $88?? When did that happen? Why would the men's be $20 more than the women's?


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 17, 2014)

H_D said:


> weird, when I looked before, the men's conscious commerce box was the same price as the women's- $68. Now it is $88?? When did that happen? Why would the men's be $20 more than the women's?


I saw that too!  I was almost sure it said $68 the day it was released.  I'm guessing it's more expensive because the retail value is about $75 more than the women's box.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 17, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I totally caved and bought the Vanity Affair box. I used the promo code for the Le Mer bracelets &amp; of course added a pick-two. It was too good of a deal to pass up. I chose the Istanbul set for the bracelets. I can't wait to receive everything!
> 
> I really want the Coscious box too. Gah! All these special edition boxes are killing me!


I will have another $20 credit in the shop once I do my monthly box reviews. . hmm, so tempted to get that Conscious Commerce box.  

I've officially tried everything in the Vanity Affair box and I'm tempted to order another one. I haven't tried one thing that I didn't totally fallen in love with!  The Tata Harper is gorgeous as a cheek and lip tint, plus it has a nice watermelon-y smell (very subtle).  The Shu Umera hair cream also smells divine. . .oh man, I could go on an on about what a great box this turned out to be.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 17, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I will have another $20 credit in the shop once I do my monthly box reviews. . hmm, so tempted to get that Conscious Commerce box.
> 
> I've officially tried everything in the Vanity Affair box and I'm tempted to order another one. I haven't tried one thing that I didn't totally fallen in love with!  The Tata Harper is gorgeous as a cheek and lip tint, plus it has a nice watermelon-y smell (very subtle).  The Shu Umera hair cream also smells divine. . .oh man, I could go on an on about what a great box this turned out to be.


I am even more excited for the VA box now... Hopefully this will be a week of BB as I should be getting my regular box tomorrow. Bring it on.


----------



## H_D (Nov 17, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I saw that too!  I was almost sure it said $68 the day it was released.  I'm guessing it's more expensive because the retail value is about $75 more than the women's box.


Okay glad it wasn't only me that noticed this! I KNOW it was $68 because I've been contemplating getting it for a gift. Dang.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 17, 2014)

H_D said:


> weird, when I looked before, the men's conscious commerce box was the same price as the women's- $68. Now it is $88?? When did that happen? Why would the men's be $20 more than the women's?


Really?? Haha, I had always thought it would be $88! XD


----------



## baragon11 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just have to give a thumbs up to a great CS experience from BB - had an issue with my VA box and they made it right RIGHT away. So impressed. They will continue to get my money, much to my husband's chagrin.


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 17, 2014)

I could get the VA box free with points... I can't seem to pull that trigger!!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 17, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> I could get the VA box free with points... I can't seem to pull that trigger!!


I got it for $18.40 with pionts and a code and I really think it was worth it.  Haven't tried everything yet, but love the nail polish and the gold colored tray looks cute with all my perfume minis in it.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 17, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> I could get the VA box free with points... I can't seem to pull that trigger!!


I had a hard time buying it at first too, but when I got it in the mail, I was very happy I bought it. I will use everything, and from what I have used so far, I LOVE the Tata Harper Cheek and Lip Tint. I will end up buying more of it when I do run out, but it will probably be awhile because it is a generous size. And the By Terry Balm is great, but small. The perfume smells great and reminds me of something else, I can't put my finger on it. The tray is nice, the porcelain vessel is pretty and useful, and the lip gloss is really nice, it really stays put.


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 17, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I had a hard time buying it at first too, but when I got it in the mail, I was very happy I bought it. I will use everything, and from what I have used so far, I LOVE the Tata Harper Cheek and Lip Tint. I will end up buying more of it when I do run out, but it will probably be awhile because it is a generous size. And the By Terry Balm is great, but small. The perfume smells great and reminds me of something else, I can't put my finger on it. The tray is nice, the porcelain vessel is pretty and useful, and the lip gloss is really nice, it really stays put.





SneakyBurrito said:


> I got it for $18.40 with pionts and a code and I really think it was worth it. Haven't tried everything yet, but love the nail polish and the gold colored tray looks cute with all my perfume minis in it.


Thanks... Convinced me! Now I just hope it comes before I leave for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow. Came in just 2 days!

So far impressed. Beautifully packaged (however we could cut back on the cardboard... 3 boxes total!) and excited to try everything!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 19, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Wow. Came in just 2 days!
> 
> So far impressed. Beautifully packaged (however we could cut back on the cardboard... 3 boxes total!) and excited to try everything!


Agree! I got my box today - super fast! The Le Mer bracelets were a great complement to this box also, which really is beautifully packaged. It would make a lovely gift for someone.

I am really pleased with everything except I would have preferred the Chantecaille in Passionfruit vs. Lychee and I am not a fan of the Tocca fragrance. I'm hoping to find someone who will want to swap gloss shades with me and I might gift the fragrance to my stepmom for Christmas. The bottle is SO adorable. It's a bummer that the scent didn't work for me.

Even though those two items didn't work out for me, I got the Le Mer bracelets to make up for it and I have at least one item to gift to someone for Christmas. Hurray!


----------



## H_D (Nov 19, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I had a hard time buying it at first too, but when I got it in the mail, I was very happy I bought it. I will use everything, and from what I have used so far, I LOVE the Tata Harper Cheek and Lip Tint. I will end up buying more of it when I do run out, but it will probably be awhile because it is a generous size. And the By Terry Balm is great, but small. The perfume smells great and reminds me of something else, I can't put my finger on it. The tray is nice, the porcelain vessel is pretty and useful, and the lip gloss is really nice, it really stays put.


The Tata Harper product is full size I believe. They have two other colors on their website and I just took a survey asking which of two new colors I'd want (one was mauvish, one was more of a nudish/brownish pink). I hope they put this product on Birchbox so we can get it on a discount. I haven't seen any discounts come from Tata since I subscribed to their emails a few months ago.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 21, 2014)

I kinda want a 2nd Vanity Affair box.  Should I?  I really want another one of the gold tray, rosanna jar, chantecaille gloss, by terry baume de rose, maison bath oil, and shu uemura hair oil-in-cream.  The others I can give to my friends.  

OR

Should I just keep saving up points to get the Amika blowdryer set with the force cloud blowdryer?  I've been using a $15 one from Revlon for the last 10 years and it might be nice to upgrade.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I kinda want a 2nd Vanity Affair box.  Should I?  I really want another one of the gold tray, rosanna jar, chantecaille gloss, by terry baume de rose, maison bath oil, and shu uemura hair oil-in-cream.  The others I can give to my friends.
> 
> OR
> 
> Should I just keep saving up points to get the Amika blowdryer set with the force cloud blowdryer?  I've been using a $15 one from Revlon for the last 10 years and it might be nice to upgrade.


From a practical standpoint I'd say save up for the Amika, I've been eyeing that myself.

That being said, I am literally dying to have the VA box and will pull the trigger when I get paid Monday - I have $40 in points so, it won't hurt quite so much. That Rosana jar is so beautiful, and I want the tray and...well everything. That VA box is such an amazing deal that I can see where it'd be hard to pass up a second one.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 21, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> From a practical standpoint I'd say save up for the Amika, I've been eyeing that myself.
> 
> That being said, I am literally dying to have the VA box and will pull the trigger when I get paid Monday - I have $40 in points so, it won't hurt quite so much. That Rosana jar is so beautiful, and I want the tray and...well everything. That VA box is such an amazing deal that I can see where it'd be hard to pass up a second one.


I know, just the stuff I want 2nd's of is enough to make it worthwhile.  I have points on another account so it won't cost that much if I can use a 20% off discount.  I want 2 jars (1 for cotton pads and 1 for q-tips) and the trays are just awesome!  Not $30 awesome but awesome if I don't have to pay anywhere near that!.  The perfume is very giftable soooo... aaahhhhh!  Decisions decisions!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I know, just the stuff I want 2nd's of is enough to make it worthwhile.  I have points on another account so it won't cost that much if I can use a 20% off discount.  I want 2 jars (1 for cotton pads and 1 for q-tips) and the trays are just awesome!  Not $30 awesome but awesome if I don't have to pay anywhere near that!.  The perfume is very giftable soooo... aaahhhhh!  Decisions decisions!


I had a hard time fitting q-tips in the jar, the lid was hard to get on. I had to buy the larger size for q-tips, I have all 3 sizes and somehow have managed to resist the VA box.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 21, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I had a hard time fitting q-tips in the jar, the lid was hard to get on. I had to buy the larger size for q-tips, I have all 3 sizes and somehow have managed to resist the VA box.


So jealous, they're oos atm on the bb site.  If they can't fit q-tips then I might not want a 2nd box


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

@@tulippop If you don't get a second box and are still interested in more travel trays, you can find quite the variety of them on etsy.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> So jealous, they're oos atm on the bb site. If they can't fit q-tips then I might not want a 2nd box


I bought it from a different website because I had to complete the set.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the sipping chocolate from the LE box? I want to get it for my bf, but I want to make sure it's the really thick Italian sipping chocolate. He got it in Bryant Park one year and has been dying for it ever since.


I tried it, and it was indeed super thick and chocolatey. I honestly think I can get an equally good treat just melting my own dark chocolate into some milk, really, BUT it definitely feels luxurious, and might be worth a try for him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Nov 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I bought it from a different website because I had to complete the set.


I completely get that.  I even want the freaking overpriced little trays/dishes that match.  No way am I going to pay those prices for a little patterned dish for my vanity but I REALLY want them!  GAH!  It's NOT happening... but maybe with points and a discount.  NO, just say NO! &lt;end inner monologue tantrum&gt;


----------



## wadedl (Nov 22, 2014)

@@tulippop I especially want the long tray! It's so pretty! When they square dishes showed up on Birchbox box I considered getting them.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 22, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I kinda want a 2nd Vanity Affair box.  Should I?  I really want another one of the gold tray, rosanna jar, chantecaille gloss, by terry baume de rose, maison bath oil, and shu uemura hair oil-in-cream.  The others I can give to my friends.
> 
> OR
> 
> Should I just keep saving up points to get the Amika blowdryer set with the force cloud blowdryer?  I've been using a $15 one from Revlon for the last 10 years and it might be nice to upgrade.


Go for the blow dryer set!  My husband purchased me a babyliss pro last Christmas (it was $80, compared to my old cheapy $15 Conair dryer) and I LOVE it. I was so surprised that he bought it for me, but he said anything that would reduce the amount of dry time was also worth it to him as well! It looks like the reviews on the Amika blow dryer are pretty good too.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been eyeing Vanity Affair box since it came out, but can't seem to pull the trigger. So many pretties! And I'm sure I would use most of them. I just feel if I would buy this one, I won't be able to justify buying any more make up for a long while... and I'm not sure I'm prepared for that


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 29, 2014)

Now that I finally ordered the VA box (on the 25th) I am dying to get it of course. They created a label on the 26th and sent me a shipped email but, it's just a label created with no movement.

Since they're out of the office till Monday, I'm just whining cause I know it won't get sent till then at least :/ YEP I am soo impatient, but it's just cause I'm dying to get my hands on this stunning box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 29, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@tulippop I especially want the long tray! It's so pretty! When they square dishes showed up on Birchbox box I considered getting them.


I got the infinity tray and it is absolutely stunning! Well worth the $30 it cost. So excited to match it up with the vessel when I get my VA box.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally gave in and bought a Home Sweet Homespun LE box! (mostly because I wanted that Milk Bar cookie mix and they're currently OOS in the shop) XD


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 30, 2014)

Used the Black Friday 25% discount and $20 in points to get the VA box.  I never can seem to get beyond $20 in points, mainly because I try to shop when  the discounts are significant.  Looking forward to playing with everything!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Finally gave in and bought a Home Sweet Homespun LE box! (mostly because I wanted that Milk Bar cookie mix and they're currently OOS in the shop) XD


I made those cookies yesterday! They are to die for! Though have a glass of milk ready when you eat one! Super rich and sweet!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 30, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I made those cookies yesterday! They are to die for! Though have a glass of milk ready when you eat one! Super rich and sweet!


They are so darn yummy. My nephew and I made them together and they were gone in a day or so. I keep debating whether we can duplicate the recipe at home with Frosted Flakes, chocolate chips, and mini marshmallows in a butter cookie base. They are so rich and decadent tasting.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 30, 2014)

Usually, I'm not really interested in the LE birchboxes, but I decided to get the Vanity Fair one with my points and the black friday coupon. I love all of the brands featured in it and I ended up paying about $35 for the box.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 30, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> They are so darn yummy. My nephew and I made them together and they were gone in a day or so. I keep debating whether we can duplicate the recipe at home with Frosted Flakes, chocolate chips, and mini marshmallows in a butter cookie base. They are so rich and decadent tasting.


Not sure if you know this already, but Milk Bar released the recipe for the cookies: http://milkbarstore.com/main/press/recipes-and-how-tos/#cornflake (the Compose Cookies also look really yummy!)


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 30, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> They are so darn yummy. My nephew and I made them together and they were gone in a day or so. I keep debating whether we can duplicate the recipe at home with Frosted Flakes, chocolate chips, and mini marshmallows in a butter cookie base. They are so rich and decadent tasting.


Here is the actual recipe if you want to make sure it tastes like the mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://milkbarstore.com/main/press/recipes-and-how-tos/

Scroll about 3/4ths of the way down the page. I haven't made them from scratch yet (heck - I haven't even made the mix from my Homespun box!) but my fiancée made the Milkbar crack pie from scratch and it was DELICIOUS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 30, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Not sure if you know this already, but Milk Bar released the recipe for the cookies: http://milkbarstore.com/main/press/recipes-and-how-tos/#cornflake (the Compose Cookies also look really yummy!)


Looks like we were both thinking the same thing! (Great minds...)

If anyone happens to make this you'll have to let us know how it turns out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone who received the Vanity Affair box tried the Jin Soon polishes yet? I reeeeeally like them. I used Coquette and it lasted well over a week with minimal tip wear. I just applied Nostalgia and it's a great nude. I typically do not wear nude polish but I think it's because I never found the "right" shade. I think my next polish purchase might be the might be Jin Soon Blue Iris...it's such a beautiful shade of cobalt blue. I've really enjoyed everything in the VA box so far. Kudos to BB for such a nicely curated box!


----------



## tulippop (Dec 2, 2014)

Just a head's up.  Check all of the items in your vanity affair box when you open it.  I tend to wait until I'm going to use an item before opening and then sometimes I can't return if it's too late.  The 1st VF box I got one of the products was used so I called and they sent me a replacement.  The 2nd box (which is mostly a gift for someone else) is missing the Tocca perfume.  =/  I got the box today and didn't even notice when I was looking to make sure that the products weren't used like last time.  I just sent them an email about it but this is the 2nd or 3rd order in a row for me where something was wrong.  



jbird1175 said:


> Has anyone who received the Vanity Affair box tried the Jin Soon polishes yet? I reeeeeally like them. I used Coquette and it lasted well over a week with minimal tip wear. I just applied Nostalgia and it's a great nude. I typically do not wear nude polish but I think it's because I never found the "right" shade. I think my next polish purchase might be the might be Jin Soon Blue Iris...it's such a beautiful shade of cobalt blue. I've really enjoyed everything in the VA box so far. Kudos to BB for such a nicely curated box!


I have and I LOVE them.  They are so durable and look beautiful.  I've never really paid more than $5 for a nail polish before but these are so durable it's making me rethink my entire nail polish collection.  I'm having horrible thoughts of getting rid of almost everything I own that isn't a special/unique color and just buying really durable ones like Jin Soon. I always thought that most polishes were the same and some may last a day or 2 longer than others.  This is making me wonder if any of those other high end nail polishes are just as good like Chanel and Dior.  (these are horrible horrible thoughts!)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 2, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Has anyone who received the Vanity Affair box tried the Jin Soon polishes yet? I reeeeeally like them. I used Coquette and it lasted well over a week with minimal tip wear. I just applied Nostalgia and it's a great nude. I typically do not wear nude polish but I think it's because I never found the "right" shade. I think my next polish purchase might be the might be Jin Soon Blue Iris...it's such a beautiful shade of cobalt blue. I've really enjoyed everything in the VA box so far. Kudos to BB for such a nicely curated box!


For me, they were pretty good.  I did get chips in a couple of days but I must be really hard on my hands or something, because EVERY polish is like that for me.  (Well, I'm wearing some Nails Inc. right now that is outlasting most -- retails for about $15 but I won it from Glossybox so I didn't pay anything.)  I'm eyeing that blue iris, as well, though.  Maybe as a points purchase one of these days.  Even though I really should not be buying polish right now because I have like 120 of them all purchased within the past year.

Am definitely loving the VA box so far.  Worth the $18.40 I spent out of pocket and then some.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 2, 2014)

I was finally able to grab the VA box with the black friday code + 40 in points.  I paid $33 bucks. w00t!


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

I finally bought the VA box- so excited to try the hair oil, Tata product, By Terry lip product, and Tocca. Also looking forward to the little tray and vessel, although I wish it was a silver tray since that would go better with my bathroom look. With the 25% off and my points, I only paid $18 for the box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 2, 2014)

I love this box as a gift (VA box)- I bought it for someone and paid full price happily.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 2, 2014)

Ohhh thanks so much for the cookie recipes from Milk Bar! Definitely gonna give this a try. The cookies were a huge hit here.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 6, 2014)

I got the VA box yesterday and it's even better in person!  I only ended up spending $33 for the box with points and black friday codes and I would have totally paid more.  I love it!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 6, 2014)

I also ordered the VA box and love it. Well worth the price.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> I finally bought the VA box- so excited to try the hair oil, Tata product, By Terry lip product, and Tocca. Also looking forward to the little tray and vessel, although I wish it was a silver tray since that would go better with my bathroom look. With the 25% off and my points, I only paid $18 for the box!


That is an awesome value!  I love everything about this box and I hope you will, too!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 7, 2014)

The VA box is probably my favorite out of all the LE boxes. It's such a good deal and everything feels so luxurious! I love the little tray I got as well as the vessel. I hope they do more boxes like this.


----------



## sisipie (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow. So I got my VA box and the vessel was broken. Emailed BB to see if they would replace the jar and instead, they're sending me another VA box! It'll be especially awesome if I get the other shade of lip gloss.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> That is an awesome value!  I love everything about this box and I hope you will, too!


Can you believe it, I still have not received it yet- should be here tomorrow- slowest,shipping.ever! I am so excited and I hope it is all there (some have mentioned missing items) and nothing is damaged (especially considering how long it took to ship UPS). Glad to hear you and so many others love it and it is getting great reviews so far. I was so hesitant because I won't use everything in the box but I think all in all it will be worth it.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't use everything in the box either but for the items I do, it was well worth it. This is my favorite limited edition box by far.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

sisipie said:


> Wow. So I got my VA box and the vessel was broken. Emailed BB to see if they would replace the jar and instead, they're sending me another VA box! It'll be especially awesome if I get the other shade of lip gloss.


Oh my goodness how generous of them! Bummer about your vessel- I worry about that too since it is shipping via UPS and is taking forever to get here.

I am always hesitant about posting stuff like this though because some may take advantage of their generosity, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2014)

sisipie said:


> Wow. So I got my VA box and the vessel was broken. Emailed BB to see if they would replace the jar and instead, they're sending me another VA box! It'll be especially awesome if I get the other shade of lip gloss.


That's nice of them to send you another VA box! Enjoy!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> I am always hesitant about posting stuff like this though because some may take advantage of their generosity, if you know what I mean.


I understand where you're coming from.  It would never occur to me to lie about something like that (actually I've never received a damaged item in a sub box unless you count the stinky BaB mascara from ipsy).

I'd be fine with it if they required pictures of broken/spilled/leaky stuff.  The only thing is, with a picture, you'd still be able to fake saying one item was missing from the box.


----------



## sisipie (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> Oh my goodness how generous of them! Bummer about your vessel- I worry about that too since it is shipping via UPS and is taking forever to get here.I am always hesitant about posting stuff like this though because some may take advantage of their generosity, if you know what I mean.


Yikes. That didn't even cross my mind. I was just so surprised and excited by it! I hope they don't receive an influx of broken jar complaints, but I would think that they're prepared for that sort of thing and know how it affects their bottom line.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

This isn't the first time they've re-sent out a whole box, they did it for a few people with the precious metals box last year (which i have to say miffed me because it sold out right as i was about to buy it and they told me there were none left &gt;_&gt, but yeah, I think they know what to expect and have some idea of how to deal with it, probably.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I understand where you're coming from.  It would never occur to me to lie about something like that (actually I've never received a damaged item in a sub box unless you count the stinky BaB mascara from ipsy).
> 
> I'd be fine with it if they required pictures of broken/spilled/leaky stuff.  The only thing is, with a picture, you'd still be able to fake saying one item was missing from the box.


I guess I am a little jaded because I worked in retail many moons ago and you would not believe the scandalous things I've seen people try to get away with. I try not to be so cynical about things like this but there is always a few bad apples out there, unfortunately.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This isn't the first time they've re-sent out a whole box, they did it for a few people with the precious metals box last year (which i have to say miffed me because it sold out right as i was about to buy it and they told me there were none left &gt;_&gt, but yeah, I think they know what to expect and have some idea of how to deal with it, probably.


Ugh! I wonder why they don't just send out the replacement item instead of a whole other box? They have the individual items available so I don't understand the point of sending a whole box out. Not to take away from how cool that is but I never thought about by them doing that, they are then limiting the supply and therefore less people will have the chance to buy the box.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> I guess I am a little jaded because I worked in retail many moons ago and you would not believe the scandalous things I've seen people try to get away with. I try not to be so cynical about things like this but there is always a few bad apples out there, unfortunately.


My first job was in retail, I only lasted there three months (but then I went off to college so it was OK).  I saw people try to get away with a lot, even in that short time.  Like trying to get the 50-pack of breath mints for the price of the 15-pack.  Or trying to write checks for lower amounts than the purchase total and hoping I wouldn't notice.  (We're talking about 19 years ago, when people still wrote checks at stores.)  I've seen people steal at TJ Maxx by taking earrings off a card on the rack, putting the earrings in their ears, and then hiding the now empty card/barcode/price tag in purses, shoe boxes, etc.  So I know there are a bunch of cheaters out there, believe me.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the VA box in my cart, but I can't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## Kmessenger (Dec 15, 2014)

I love mine so much! I've used/tried everything except the bath oil so far.


----------



## EmL (Dec 20, 2014)

How often does birchbox put out new boxes?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

EmL said:


> How often does birchbox put out new boxes?


Welcome! Usually they do one a month not sure if they are putting out any more this month.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm hoping for a New Year LE box at the beginning of the year.

Have they done one of these before or am I just dreaming?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

After I get my January box, I'll be up to 300 points again...so I've decided that if the VA box is still available, I'm going to get it. I've been waffling about it forever and can't bring myself to splurge that much at Christmastime for myself, but with 300 points and a code...that I might be able to bring myself to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 20, 2014)

for people that got the VA box, can you tell me what the shipping address looks like?  Also, is there something inside the box that would mention who gifted it? i gave it to someone and haven't heard from them. it was delivered and signed.


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 26, 2014)

ladies.......i have purchased 3 LE boxes. Lustworthy items for myself...and I ended up splitting a bunch of stuff for gifts. It was totally worth it in that sense. I'm even contemplating buying another one! THey have a 20% off code, which brings it down to $78. Well worth it, in my book.


----------



## liilak (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm contemplating whether or not to get a second Homespun box or not.  I used or will use everything in my first one but I also realize a lot of the stuff in it I can recreate rather easily on my own (cookie mix, photo clips... plastic cookie bag).


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 29, 2014)

I gave the Home Sweet Homespun box to my sister for Christmas and she LOVED it! She asked me if I picked the items just for her because she said she felt like the box was made JUST for her. She was VERY excited about the cookie mix. Apparently momofuku is owned by a famous chef that she's in love with, she was just gushing about how much she likes him and wants to eat at all his restaurants, so she's super excited to make the cookies. I am so glad to hear that she loved the box so much!


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm seeing a box with Cynthia Rowley stuff in it on their Facebook page, is that a previous box or one yet to come?


----------



## H_D (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone else super disappointed in the MAKE palette in the LE box? I love the colors but they don't go on very smoothly and they crease like crazy, even using a good primer. I have normal eyelids- not dry nor oily- and really don't have much issues with eyeshadows creasing on me even without a primer so I was suprised at this. It is too bad too because I do love the colors.

I am also so far not blown away by the Terry balm. I am glad I didn't plop down the chunk of change for the full size. I have so many balms that work just as well, if not better although I do like the scent. The scent smells just like rosehip seed oil.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2015)

H_D said:


> Anyone else super disappointed in the MAKE palette in the LE box? I love the colors but they don't go on very smoothly and they crease like crazy, even using a good primer. I have normal eyelids- not dry nor oily- and really don't have much issues with eyeshadows creasing on me even without a primer so I was suprised at this. It is too bad too because I do love the colors.
> 
> I am also so far not blown away by the Terry balm. I am glad I didn't plop down the chunk of change for the full size. I have so many balms that work just as well, if not better although I do like the scent. The scent smells just like rosehip seed oil.


i love that balm and i think that it will be my new hg balm. i didn't try the make palette yet. i've been under the weather lately, so i didn't get a chance to play with it other than swatching the colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2015)

I am finally getting around to baking the cornflake chocolate chip marshamllow cookies from the home sweet homespun box...the dough is chilling currently but if the cookies taste as good as the dough does, I'm excited!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 8, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I am finally getting around to baking the cornflake chocolate chip marshamllow cookies from the home sweet homespun box...the dough is chilling currently but if the cookies taste as good as the dough does, I'm excited!


I dream about those cookies!! Enjoy!


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 8, 2015)

H_D said:


> Anyone else super disappointed in the MAKE palette in the LE box? I love the colors but they don't go on very smoothly and they crease like crazy, even using a good primer. I have normal eyelids- not dry nor oily- and really don't have much issues with eyeshadows creasing on me even without a primer so I was suprised at this. It is too bad too because I do love the colors.
> 
> I am also so far not blown away by the Terry balm. I am glad I didn't plop down the chunk of change for the full size. I have so many balms that work just as well, if not better although I do like the scent. The scent smells just like rosehip seed oil.


yeah I'm not that impressed by the MAKE shadows either. The neutrals are ok but the blue tones are very chalky. 
However I'm obsessed with the Sunday Riley good genes treatment. My skin has never looked this good. The price tag on the full size scares me though.


----------



## H_D (Jan 8, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> yeah I'm not that impressed by the MAKE shadows either. The neutrals are ok but the blue tones are very chalky.
> 
> However I'm obsessed with the Sunday Riley good genes treatment. My skin has never looked this good. The price tag on the full size scares me though.


YES, the blue is particularly bad with creasing and hard to apply/blend. I thought it was just me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay I was just looking at the Good genes last night and thinking I should get around to try it. It has a few different ways you can use it. How are you using it? As a mask? As a serum? Glad to hear it is so nice. I haven't even looked at the regular size price yet.


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 8, 2015)

H_D said:


> YES, the blue is particularly bad with creasing and hard to apply/blend. I thought it was just me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Okay I was just looking at the Good genes last night and thinking I should get around to try it. It has a few different ways you can use it. How are you using it? As a mask? As a serum? Glad to hear it is so nice. I haven't even looked at the regular size price yet.


 using it as a serum. Sparingly to make it last... Full size is $105
Also loving the Tata Harper cheek tint. Perfect shade for me.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> Also loving the Tata Harper cheek tint. Perfect shade for me.


I'm really liking that, too.  I ran out of my other cream blush right after the VA box arrived, so I picked up the Tata Harper.  That will last me a long time, and it's a good color for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2015)

I was thinking about splurging on the VA box after I got this month's points, but I have decided not to...I just don't need most of it. I wish they'd come out with another tempting box!

(Tempted to get another homespun box because these cookies are amazing).


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> using it as a serum. Sparingly to make it last... Full size is $105
> 
> Also loving the Tata Harper cheek tint. Perfect shade for me.


Okay I tried it last night and was THRILLED it wasn't irritating to my sensitive skin. I think that is why I hadn't tried it yet. So far so good!

I like the tata harper cheek tint too. I hope they come out with an even lighter pink, more like a baby pink, and then it would be perfect for me. They had a contest asking people which color they'd like to see and I think it was between a baby pink and more of a mauve-y color. Not sure which they decided. I wonder if Birchbox is actually going to _sell_ the cheek tint??


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2015)

That Sunday Riley sample in the VA box hurt my face so much I rinsed it off immediately.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

nc42 said:


> That Sunday Riley sample in the VA box hurt my face so much I rinsed it off immediately.


I haven't tried it yet (still working my way through a stash of similar products) but I had a sample of Sunday Riley eye cream.  I had to throw it out, it burned my eyes so much -- even when I was extremely careful about where I applied it.


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

so strange because I have very sensitive skin and it didn't burn my skin at all. Pretty much every other skin product either burns or stings my skin, that is why I don't want very many skincare items from BB because I pretty much can't use most things.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I haven't tried it yet (still working my way through a stash of similar products) but I had a sample of Sunday Riley eye cream. I had to throw it out, it burned my eyes so much -- even when I was extremely careful about where I applied it.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one with that reaction. I have dry skin. The vasanti made my face feel that way too. I'll stick to my African black soap and Clinique routine.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 10, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I haven't tried it yet (still working my way through a stash of similar products) but I had a sample of Sunday Riley eye cream.  I had to throw it out, it burned my eyes so much -- even when I was extremely careful about where I applied it.


I just had to do that too with the Juice Beauty stem cellular cream I got in another box. I tossed it. My eyes burned after using it. Sorry to hear that about the Sunday Riley. I haven't tried it yet, but I have sensitive eyes. Probably won't work for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I just had to do that too with the Juice Beauty stem cellular cream I got in another box. I tossed it. My eyes burned after using it. Sorry to hear that about the Sunday Riley. I haven't tried it yet, but I have sensitive eyes. Probably won't work for me.


I had the same issue with that Juice beauty moisturizer, which is weird because I've used many of their products before!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2015)

I got the Vanity Affair box this week. I loved most of it except the Serge Normant spray, Jin Soon nude nail polish (I don't get the point of pantimg my nails the same color they already are) and the Tocca perfume (I have only ever found 2 perfumes I like enough to wear ever) I have to love it and it can't give me a headache. 95% of perfumes give me a headache. I am super excited to use the bath oil and the Alhambra vessel is gorgeous!


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

Juice beauty products in general tend to irritate my skin. I know now not to even bother trying their products.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 12, 2015)

New limited edition! Cruelty free beauty and wellness. .. so excited!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 12, 2015)

It's called fresh start value is $94 according to give away info...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 12, 2015)

Fresh Start is up on the site:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/limited-edition-boxes/limited-edition-fresh-start

Description says its value is $107.


----------



## liilak (Jan 13, 2015)

What does everyone think of the products in the product?  I feel tempted to get it because I love LE boxes but I already have the water bottle.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 13, 2015)

Ooh this Fresh Start box will be mine! Well, if only I could get shipping on my January box or get my box to update on the site so I can get my points!!!!!!!!!! To buy this!!!!!!! Rarrrrrr


----------



## camel11 (Jan 13, 2015)

The water bottle is killing it for me! I have the filter version, which I prefer because I drink alot of water. Hmmm....


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so not interested in getting socks or a water bottle.  Not a huge fan of Juice Beauty and don't need any more lip gloss.  While one or two of the items are calling out to me, most of the box is not.  Easy skip for me.  (Plus I'm currently doing a no-buy.)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Gahh!! I wish they had the Limited Editions for Canada!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 13, 2015)

I love the new Fresh Start box.  And my Jan. box was NOT great, so this makes up for that.

I just ordered it w/the mystery pick 2 &amp; used the code: TAKEOFF20

Grand total $33.60  Not bad.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 13, 2015)

i get where they are going with this. new year. new resolutions. i don't mind the socks. i already have way too many water bottles tho. still love my s'well from popsugar.  i'm not going to buy it. but can appreciate it.  still love the VA box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm so not interested in getting socks or a water bottle.  Not a huge fan of Juice Beauty and don't need any more lip gloss.  While one or two of the items are calling out to me, most of the box is not.  Easy skip for me.  (Plus I'm currently doing a no-buy.)


LOL, same here on all accounts (except the no-buy part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm excited to finally see the Fresh Start box. With a code and points it's $23 for me...sold!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 13, 2015)

The socks, the water bottle, the cute blush, the bath salts, those are the main reasons for the box, everything else is a bonus!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jan 14, 2015)

I waited and waited for a new LE but this one is just not it at all (for me).


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

My Fresh Start box is out for delivery!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2015)

I got my Fresh Start box today.  I'm happy with everything but maybe the lip gloss.  I haven't tried it on yet but it smells weird to me.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ModernMistress (Jan 15, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> I got my Fresh Start box today.  I'm happy with everything but maybe the lip gloss.  I haven't tried it on yet but it smells weird to me.   &lt;_&lt;


Do you feel like the travel sizes are pretty good? I've got this in my cart along with Vanity Affair. I had to return a favorite purse to Birchbox this month because it was breaking apart and I want to spoil myself with the points I have. 

On that note, do you guys know if the mystery sample pack counts towards purchase price? I'm using the frends code for the free headphones after adding the sample pack because it does say my total price before discounts is $150 and it is taking it. But I don't want to risk not getting my headphones if it doesn't.


----------



## ModernMistress (Jan 15, 2015)

I ended up jumping in and ordering both....picked up both Vanity Affair and Fresh Start with the headphones promo for $30 bucks. Can't wait to get my hands on these.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 17, 2015)

ModernMistress said:


> Do you feel like the travel sizes are pretty good? I've got this in my cart along with Vanity Affair. I had to return a favorite purse to Birchbox this month because it was breaking apart and I want to spoil myself with the points I have.
> 
> On that note, do you guys know if the mystery sample pack counts towards purchase price? I'm using the frends code for the free headphones after adding the sample pack because it does say my total price before discounts is $150 and it is taking it. But I don't want to risk not getting my headphones if it doesn't.


Yes, I am happy with the travel sizes and the lipgloss seems to be full-size to me (not sure though.)  I see you went ahead &amp; ordered this box, I hope you are happy with it when it arrives!


----------



## BreZblue (Jan 20, 2015)

I received my fresh start box today. My water bottle was also the pink/purple color, and I agree with Luckymoon that the gloss smells a little weird but it felt nice on because it isn't a sticky gloss. The bummer is that my vapour blush cap will not click into place and it keeps flying off, so I sent BB an email about it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my box today, I also thought the travel sizes were generous, I especially like the cream blush stick. I got the blue bottle, and the socks are super comfy!


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

I couldn't resist and ordered it with points today.  I already had the Kor Aura bottle but it's the smaller size included in this right?  Any ways, I justified that to myself, ha ha.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm jonseing for socks. ah, winter! lol


----------



## casey anne (Jan 23, 2015)

For those of you LOVING those Bombas socks (like me!!) you can order 2 pairs on the website, get free shipping when ordering 2 pairs, and use the code COLT to get $9 off, so 2 pairs of socks for $9.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

I lost my Chantecaille lip gloss from my VA box and I want to cry :'(


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 23, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I lost my Chantecaille lip gloss from my VA box and I want to cry :'(


I'm sorry.  Because those are like really expensive for lip gloss, too...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm sorry.  Because those are like really expensive for lip gloss, too...


I know right?! It's only me and my hubby here so I doubt he took it, lmao.  I hope that it turns up somewhere in my house.

I'm so mad at the usps not delivering my fresh start package today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It better be here tomorrow b/c I'm ready to play with my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2015)

No fresh start box and the usps closed my case with this generic message:

"Dear Customer,

I regret learning of the inconvenience you have experienced.

This package was sent First Class Mail.  Only Priority Mail Express offers a guaranteed delivery date.  Your package is in transit.

Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this matter may have caused you."

I can't open a new case with this tracking number and I'm still waiting on a response birchbox.  I'm so furious right now and I wish they sent my package via UPS instead.  If stupid ass newgistics delivered my sub today, why is it so hard for the USPS to do so?  The box has not moved in almost a week, smh.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I lost my Chantecaille lip gloss from my VA box and I want to cry :'(





SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm sorry.  Because those are like really expensive for lip gloss, too...


I found my gloss under my couch in the living room. I tore up my bedroom looking for it when it was right under my nose all of this time, smh.  I'm definitely keeping it somewhere safe!


----------



## BreZblue (Jan 27, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I received my fresh start box today, the bummer is that my vapour blush cap will not click into place and it keeps flying off, so I sent BB an email about it.


So I'm a little peeved. I sent BB an email right away and waited the average 72 hours but still had no response to my email. I called on Friday night and was told I would be sent a replacement blush. Today I get an email stating "We're sorry to hear that a sample was less than perfect in your Birchbox. Unfortunately, we no longer have any replacement samples in stock. " and was given 100 points. I really wanted a replacement because it would be great to travel with...I guess I can tape the darn cap on or something.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm hoping for another "full bloom" like box.  I waited forever and ever when I attempted to buy one for it to ship, after giving birchbox my money and points for it to be sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 26, 2015)

So I have $50 in points and 25% off for my 25th box.  I am debating on the vanity affair.  lol


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

I love the Vanity Affair. Worth the price in my opinion. I've used most of the things in it so I'm really happy and was happy to try things I normally wouldn't have.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 26, 2015)

cool.  I finally ordered it with the pick two sample pack.  It only came out to $23.50!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's a steal! Awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 7, 2015)

There's going to be a mothers day box! There's a preview of it on mysubscrptionaddiction.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> There's going to be a mothers day box! There's a preview of it on mysubscrptionaddiction.


Birchbox just posted a video sneek peek on their Facebook page of the "Mothers Day Box".


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

There is a new limited edition box with Babygap. Looks cute. If my kids were babies still or I was expecting, I'd be all over it.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 18, 2015)

I saw it and instantly thought "Baby Shower Gift!!"
  :wub:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Not in the least because it fits with the type of gift I already like to give : a cute something for the baby, and something pampering for mama.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think this is adorable, but since my baby is almost 6 I am going to pass on it.  I would love if they had another limited edition Mother's Day box that was suitable for all the moms (and mom stand-ins) also.  I thought about a baby shower gift and this would be terrific for that use, but I don't have any friends expecting.  There is a definite lack of babies in my life lol.


----------



## celiajuno (Mar 18, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I think this is adorable, but since my baby is almost 6 I am going to pass on it.  I would love if they had another limited edition Mother's Day box that was suitable for all the moms (and mom stand-ins) also.  I thought about a baby shower gift and this would be terrific for that use, but I don't have any friends expecting.  There is a definite lack of babies in my life lol.


They are releasing another one on Apirl 14

www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/03/birchbox-mothers-day.html


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 28, 2015)

celiajuno said:


> They are releasing another one on Apirl 14
> 
> www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/03/birchbox-mothers-day.html


Ummm... Amazing LE box!!

$62-25%= 47.50 deal!! Especially with points.

49.60 with 20% off.


----------



## ahannlv (Mar 29, 2015)

I am gonna use my points on this box. I think I have $30. And hopefully a discount. Should make it affordable for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Apr 7, 2015)

I just got my first limited edition box ever. I got the baby gap one and love everything except the onesies but they will make a great gift next time I need one. I love the way the suki smells and can't wait to use it. Already know I love the amika and not soap radio. Lip gloss is always good and the lotions will go into rotation when I need them. I need to buy more LE boxes! I got this box for only $28 with points and a 20% off coupon.

EDIT: omg the suki is amazing!!!!! I love it and was looking at buying the full size already but people say it dries out quickly, how do I prevent this from happening? I love the smell, the feel and even the taste (yes sometimes face wash gets on my lips). It just tasted like lemon sugar! If it doesn't get hard I might have found my new HG exfoliator


----------



## EricaD (Apr 8, 2015)

jenacate said:


> omg the suki is amazing!!!!! I love it and was looking at buying the full size already but people say it dries out quickly, how do I prevent this from happening?


The Suki is the best thing I ever got in a Birchbox and one of my top 5 beauty items ever. My sister's mother-in-law bought me a full size for my birthday, which was the middle of November, and I just am finishing it now, and its not even the littlest bit dried out.

That's what, 5 months? And a jar really shouldn't last that long, I've used it really sparingly, so I wouldn't worry. My experience has been that the little 0.25 oz jars are the ones that dry out quickly. I do keep my jar in the shower, so maybe the moisture in the room/shower keep it from drying out?


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 16, 2015)

It's here!  I have been SO excited for this LE box.  The only thing I'm not excited about is the tea, because I hate tea, but whatevs.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/limited-edition-boxes/limited-edition-lovely-day

I just bought it, using a 15% off code.  I probably could have waited a couple weeks for a better code, but no.  Too excited.  It comes Monday!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2015)

This looks like a nice box! Might need to get this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## theori3 (Apr 16, 2015)

I got this LE box as well, only paid $30 with a code and points. Don't forget to grab a mystery pack as well!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2015)

I just ordered this as well and forgot to get the mystery bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Didn't see this until after. I used points and a coupon as well. After this I have to be an total no buy! Way too much this month between Memebox, this, Le Matchbox, Sephora VIB event, Rachel Zoe and various other boxes (I cancelled a few to makeup for the Rachel Zoe box but it's still not enough.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am so excited, I've never picked up one of the LE boxes but I got this one.  YAY!

ETA: I used points and a code and got it for $22!


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 18, 2015)

I really want this LE box...BUT call me crazy: I think $29 (with a code and points) is still too expensive.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got my Lovely Day box.

The perfume (coconut mango milk) is good but strong.  I'll have to go easy with it.

Jouer in Gigi.  Basically an orangey nude.  Not a fan, so I will put that up for trade.

The freesia candle is VERY strong.

The Cargo blush in Cannes.  I wish I got the pink one, or the beach bronzer one, but oh well.

I love the sampler of teas!

The nail polishes are super pretty.

Everything else is great!


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 22, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I got my Lovely Day box.
> 
> The perfume (coconut mango milk) is good but strong.  I'll have to go easy with it.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous you got your box! I got my shipping notification last Thursday and it was supposed to be shipped UPS two-day...Monday came and I checked tracking and nothing had updated (like it never left).  Customer service pretty unhelpful "If you don't get it by the end of the week we'll send another one."  I'm most excited for the nail polish, I can't wait.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm still waiting on mine also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I don't like waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 22, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm still waiting on mine also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't like waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They shipped another one to me and it should be here Friday.  No idea what happened with my first one (tracking still hasn't updated, so I'm wondering if the label was created but never printed?), but regardless...so.stinking.excited.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mine came! I'm in love with this box! Another Jouer item (lipstick) and I'm happy.  I'll get a lot of use out this box. I'm happy to see that the Davines hand cream is made in Italy. I'm trying on one of the nail polishes right now to see how they are. I'm happy to get another Rituals shower gel. I've almost used up the one I got from Glossybox a while back and really like it. I've used Caudalie before and like it so I'm looking forward to using the Vinoperfect. I was worried that the Cargo blush/bronzer is too dark for me but it's not. It's a great shade.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh man, @@Reija, I am so jealous of your Cargo blush/bronzer.  SO pretty!


----------



## theori3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> Mine came! I'm in love with this box! Another Jouer item (lipstick) and I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll get a lot of use out this box. I'm happy to see that the Davines hand cream is made in Italy. I'm trying on one of the nail polishes right now to see how they are. I'm happy to get another Rituals shower gel. I've almost used up the one I got from Glossybox a while back and really like it. I've used Caudalie before and like it so I'm looking forward to using the Vinoperfect. I was worried that the Cargo blush/bronzer is too dark for me but it's not. It's a great shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think of the perfume scent? I was hoping to get that one but ended up with the coconut/mango.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2015)

theori3 said:


> What do you think of the perfume scent? I was hoping to get that one but ended up with the coconut/mango.


I got the Desert Tulip and it's nice floral scent. I didn't know they had variations on the scent.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (May 2, 2015)

I got my lovely day box yesterday. Everything is going to my mom besides the blush and nailpolish which she doesn't use but the blush/bronzer in cable beach was broken  I was so excited to get that color. Emailed them so hopefully my replacement blush is the same one.


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2015)

sorry to hear the blush arrived broken. Hopefully you get a new one soon. I've used the blush a few times and really like it. It's not one I would have purchased on my own so it was nice to get it this way. Turns out it's a great blush. I've never been a huge Cargo fan but the recent products I've received in boxes have made me have more favorable opinion about their makeup.


----------



## vespergirl (May 7, 2015)

I love this box! This is the first limited edition box I've ever bought, and I've gotten lots of boxes from different subscriptions. Usually I feel like if I'm spending that much money, I'd rather just go to Sephora &amp; pick stuff out, but there were so many items in here that I love. Nails Inc. is my favorite polish brand (never chips) and I love the Cargo bronzer/blush. The Jouer lipstick is a nice neutral pinky-nude-brown (Doris) and I also love Caudalie &amp; Davines, so there were so many wins in this box. I even like the perfume - it's a fresh floral (Desert Tulip) and I love the freesia candle. Total win for me, and absolutely worth the money. I saw the items in Jouer &amp; Glossybox Mother's Day boxes, and I think this Birchbox one blew them out of the water.


----------



## Queennie (May 7, 2015)

Got my lovely box a couple of days ago and I have been testing out the products, and this might be one of my favourite limited edition boxes yet! Everything so far is working great!

This is what I got:

Cargo Beach Blush in Cable Beach

- Love the tin!

- The product itself has a fragerence to it, but it is not too overpowering.

- There is diffently some shimmer, but no overboard chunks of glitter!

- Love this shade too, works as a good bronzer/blush on lazy days.

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum

- Only contains 10 mL, so is rather small to really get the idea if it is changing my skin in a good way. The full size is 30 mL though, so hopefully the small amount of product will do wonders!

- The serum itself is a sheer, milky watery type. It spreads out well, and gets a tad bit tacky.

- It smells of rosemary, lavender, and herbs to me. The smell seems to fad though after awhile.

- So far I can not notice and results, but I have high hopes for this product! Love the brand too!

Davines Anti Aging Hand Cream

- The box that this came in was gorgoues!

- The hand cream is really thick and creamy, you only need a little bit.

- The smell is not too strong at all compared to other luxury hand creams, and does not really bother me.

- Love the concept of the anti-aging part, hopefully this works to prevent pre-mature aging!

Greenleaf Bella Freesia Candle Tin

- The Birchbox shops says that this is "travel friendly" and etc, but I do not think it is too small! It is 6 oz.

- Usally candles give me headaches, fake and not so natural candles like from Bath and Body Works for example. This one is not doing that so far, and I am really happy about that!

- The tin is so cute!

- The scent I would say is a sweet musk amber, with a bit of a fresh vibe.

Harney and Sons Fine Tea

- Love all of the different flavors they gave to suit everyone's favorites.

- My favorite so far has been the Earl Gray Supreme. As the name states, it is an Earl Gray but more powerful.

Illume Go Be Lovely Demi Perfume in Desert Tulip

- I got the scent desert tulip, and like others have said, it is sad that on the Birchbox's website they are not selling that one, because it is absolutly fantastic!

- The scent to me is a refreashing pineapple with hints of light summer flowers.

Jour Hydrating Lipstick in (?)

- I can not find the lipstick at the moment, and have forgotten the name. It is the same color of my lips though, so guessing on Birchbox's website it is probably Meredith.

- This lipstick is the almost the exact shade of my lips funny enough, but it has a lot of moisture which is good!

Living Proof Perect Hair Day Night Cap Overnight Perfector

- I like the smell, but I have not noticed anything spectacular about it.

- I use my Alterna Caviar CC Cream for Hair at night sometimes after I wash my hair, then put it in a bun as I sleep. When I wake up, my hair looks great! This though, is nothing as special in my honest opinion.

Nail Inc Gel Effect Polish in Porchester Square and Mayfair Lane

- Love this formula so much! I always saw EssieButton on Youtube talking about these, and always wanted to grab some but never did, I now see what she was talking about!

- They go on with much color for how they are so light, best color pay off I have from these types of colors in my collection!

- The formula is very high-shine, and is lasting on my nails really well! So far, three days and no chips (that is a very long time for me, for example, and OPI polish lasts about a day and a half before chipping)!

Rituals Foaming Shower Gel

- I have never experienced a product like this before, and I really want more of it!

- This is so fun to use in the shower, and it does really feel great when being put on the skin!

Over all, this is my favorite limited eddition box to date. The price is soo good too compared to other things they have sold as limited edition boxes! I would reccomend this to anyone I know!


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 15, 2015)

I really liked the lovely day box overall too! The hand creme and nail polishes are my fav, but love the hair protector too. The only misses for me were the lipstick (I got Meg, way too light for me) and the candle scent, but I can re gift that easily, it's in such a pretty tin.

Although I liked the texture of the lipstick so much I signed up for the Jouer box (sigh, I'm addicted) to get it in another shade.

I'm already jonesing for another LE box! I hope they do one for summer.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 19, 2015)

Fun in the Sun Box:

It's a good price at $55 but none of the items really wow me.

HOW TO USE

Each box contains:
Chloe + Isabel Birchbox Exclusive Medina Convertible Pendant Necklace
BAGGU® Standard Baggu Tote Bag (prints will vary)
Cynthia Rowley Beauty On the Go Multi Blush &amp; Bronzer Duo
Knockaround Premiums
Laura Mercier Baked Eye Colour (shades will vary)
ncLA Nail Lacquer in Bikinis and Martinis
Sugarpova Flirty Candy
Supergoop!® Skin Soothing Mineral Sunscreen with Olive Polyphenols SPF 40 - Travel Size


----------



## linda37027 (May 19, 2015)

Just bought this box. Used mobile 20 and 20.00 in points. Got the mystery pack too. It brought the total down to 28.00. I was checking my points and they gave me 128 points. If you buy 2 limited edition boxes you get 100 points. I had bought the Lovely box a couple of weeks ago. So if you bought the Lovely or any other limited edition box recently you will get 100 points. 10.00 towards your next purchase. Good deal and I think I will use everything in the box. I like that there is a couple of lifestyle items.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 19, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Just bought this box. Used mobile 20 and 20.00 in points. Got the mystery pack too. It brought the total down to 28.00. I was checking my points and they gave me 128 points. If you buy 2 limited edition boxes you get 100 points. I had bought the Lovely box a couple of weeks ago. So if you bought the Lovely or any other limited edition box recently you will get 100 points. 10.00 towards your next purchase. Good deal and I think I will use everything in the box. I like that there is a couple of lifestyle items.


Combining it with Lovely Day would make for some really impressive cart tetris. What does mobile 20 do?


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Just bought this box. Used mobile 20 and 20.00 in points. Got the mystery pack too. It brought the total down to 28.00. I was checking my points and they gave me 128 points. If you buy 2 limited edition boxes you get 100 points. I had bought the Lovely box a couple of weeks ago. So if you bought the Lovely or any other limited edition box recently you will get 100 points. 10.00 towards your next purchase. Good deal and I think I will use everything in the box. I like that there is a couple of lifestyle items.


I just ordered this new LE box too.  I had a birthday code that expired the end of May for $10 off $50 plus I used $10 in points.  Paid $35 total for the LE box &amp; mystery pack &amp; got the free key chain too for being with BB for over a year I guess.

I also received the extra 100 points &amp; I haven't bought any of the other LE boxes that are available right now.  I wonder if they will take back those points?  Oh well, it's their mistake not mine and I'm happy with my purchase either way.


----------



## BreZblue (May 19, 2015)

I also ordered the box, and I am really excited for it. I liked either variation in both the tote and the eye shadow, so I am happy that I will not get box envy. I also got the extra 100 points and haven't purchased a recent limited edition box, I really hope we get to keep the points.


----------



## theori3 (May 19, 2015)

Just ordered the box and didn't get the 100 extra points, so it looks like they fixed the glitch. Do those of you who got the extra points by mistake still have them?


----------



## linda37027 (May 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Combining it with Lovely Day would make for some really impressive cart tetris. What does mobile 20 do?


takes 20% off


----------



## TippyAG (May 20, 2015)

Caved and bought both the Lovely day and the Fun in the Sun boxes. My most recent (unused) anniversary code from last month (or the month before?) wasn't working at this time so I settled for the BBJETBLUE15 code for a measly 15% off.


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2015)

The fun in the sun box looks great. I'm seriously considering it. I really enjoyed the Lovely Day box and have got a lot of use out of it. It's my favorite limited edition box to date.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 20, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just ordered the box and didn't get the 100 extra points, so it looks like they fixed the glitch. Do those of you who got the extra points by mistake still have them?


I ordered the Fun in the Sun box yesterday and got 100 extra points, but today I noticed I took them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (May 20, 2015)

Kristen121 said:


> I ordered the Fun in the Sun box yesterday and got 100 extra points, but today I noticed I took them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is pretty sneaky. Did they send you an email or anything about the error?


----------



## linda37027 (May 21, 2015)

Got my Under the Sun box today. That was really quick.

Baggu  got the navy and white striped one. This is huge

Laura Mercier eye shadow, not sure if these colors varied, but I got Hot Chocolate nice brown

Knock around sunglasses-got the frosted gray ones came with a cloth case to keep them in.

Supergoop is the 1oz. size. I like this it will be easy to put in my purse.

NCLA nail polish- Bikinis &amp; Martinis- a peachy pink

Love the necklace and blush &amp; bronzer duo

Only thing not sure about is the candy, but will probably try

Glad I got this. I think I am saving my points from now on for limited edition boxes. You get the best value and they are fun to open, even when you know the contents.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 22, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Got my Under the Sun box today. That was really quick.
> 
> Baggu  got the navy and white striped one. This is huge
> 
> ...


Thanks for reporting back! Would you be able to post some pictures?  So excited for this box!


----------



## CaseyDog44 (May 22, 2015)

Here's my box! I got the Green elephant tote. I love it.


----------



## catipa (May 22, 2015)

That tote is so cute!!!


----------



## erinedavis44 (May 22, 2015)

I just got my box! I honestly think this is the best LE Birchbox yet! I absolutely love everything. And I recieved the elephant tote which is the one I really wanted. Couldn't be happier with this, I will use everything this summer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 22, 2015)

My limited edition box should arrive tomorrow! I'm hoping for the elephant tote and the not red sunnies.


----------



## BreZblue (May 22, 2015)

I got my LE box today, I absolutely love the necklace and the shades fit my face well. I got the striped tote with the darker brown eye shadow, and the gummies are pretty good   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (May 22, 2015)

I think the gray/red sunglasses are the only option, right?


----------



## Kristen121 (May 23, 2015)

theori3 said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is pretty sneaky. Did they send you an email or anything about the error?


Nope, I just saw on my account that they were taken away and said "Error-did not buy promotional items."  I didn't know about the promotion/glitch when I ordered so the points weren't my incentive for ordering, but still I was sad to see them taken away.


----------



## cassiandra (May 23, 2015)

For a review on the Under the Sun LE box, or just to see some close-up pictures, feel free to check out my blog post!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(link removed)


----------



## Noel Snow (May 24, 2015)

Kristen121 said:


> Nope, I just saw on my account that they were taken away and said "Error-did not buy promotional items."  I didn't know about the promotion/glitch when I ordered so the points weren't my incentive for ordering, but still I was sad to see them taken away.


I hope they aren't cracking down on all the other glitches. I was one of the people who cancelled and resubbed for a blender. Although in the case of resubbing we technically do buy the promotional item.


----------



## artlover613 (May 26, 2015)

I just saw a banner on the website that there is a new limited edition box for Brides, but it doesn't lead to the item yet. I wonder what it will be...


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 26, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I just saw a banner on the website that there is a new limited edition box for Brides, but it doesn't lead to the item yet. I wonder what it will be...


MSA posted about it.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> MSA posted about it.


Actually, MSA posted about the bridal kit. The box is a regular monthly box that you can get as the first box in a subscription. The code for that is SMPBOX. 

http://join.birchbox.com/stylemepretty


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 27, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Actually, MSA posted about the bridal kit. The box is a regular monthly box that you can get as the first box in a subscription. The code for that is SMPBOX.
> 
> http://join.birchbox.com/stylemepretty


OH! had no idea.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 27, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> OH! had no idea.


The banner on Birchbox's site is a little misleading. The kit comes in a bag, and the box isn't a LE Box at all. It's more like a guest editor monthly box from what I can tell. I was personally hoping for a LE version in a big, pretty box.


----------



## Beckilg (May 27, 2015)

Got my Under the Sun box tonight. UPS murdered it but the contents were all ok. Paid $14 after code and points, figured it was worth it for a cute pair of sunglasses. The sunglasses are ugly... Whoops. Love everything else!!


----------



## TippyAG (May 27, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> Got my Under the Sun box tonight. UPS murdered it but the contents were all ok. Paid $14 after code and points, figured it was worth it for a cute pair of sunglasses. The sunglasses are ugly... Whoops. Love everything else!!


Oh no! That's a bummer the sunglasses aren't your style, luckily it is a fun box otherwise too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 28, 2015)

My favorite things out of the new Under the Sun box are the necklace and the nail polish.  

My 11 year old son loves the sunglasses.  He thinks he's a rock star in them.  B)


----------



## artlover613 (May 28, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Actually, MSA posted about the bridal kit. The box is a regular monthly box that you can get as the first box in a subscription. The code for that is SMPBOX.
> 
> http://join.birchbox.com/stylemepretty


I didn't know about this and signed up for it. But there is also a Bridesmaid LE box coming out. I think I saw it on MSA also and the link is live through that site but not on the BB LE tab. It will be $32.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 28, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I didn't know about this and signed up for it. But there is also a Bridesmaid LE box coming out. I think I saw it on MSA also and the link is live through that site but not on the BB LE tab. It will be $32.


I think that is the same one that someone else posted about above. 

On some link it also say that you can get it for $29 if you buy it with a subscription. I am not sure how that works exactly, but fyi.


----------



## artlover613 (May 29, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I think that is the same one that someone else posted about above.
> 
> On some link it also say that you can get it for $29 if you buy it with a subscription. I am not sure how that works exactly, but fyi.


Lol. That was me. I was sharing the picture of the LE box because there seemed to be confusion. There is a special monthly box AND a LE box. The LE box has the bag you mentioned wanting. The first monthly subscription box has a hair accessory.
Edit: okay,I get it. It isn't a LE box, but just a special item. I don't know why they didn't just make it a box. But here is the link for anyone who is interested.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-style-me-pretty-kit


----------



## Geek2 (May 29, 2015)

here is a picture of the wedding box with style me pretty for subscriptions and the 2nd picture is the bridal party box that is for sale on their website. Just wanted to post the pics directly here so every one can see them easily.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 29, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Lol. That was me. I was sharing the picture of the LE box because there seemed to be confusion. There is a special monthly box AND a LE box. The LE box has the bag you mentioned wanting. The first monthly subscription box has a hair accessory.
> 
> Edit: okay,I get it. It isn't a LE box, but just a special item. I don't know why they didn't just make it a box. But here is the link for anyone who is interested.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-style-me-pretty-kit


Yah, I think the way it is being marketed is confusing. I have zero interest in any of the BB "kits" with bags. I don't use these meh quality bags, but I do re-purpose the larger boxes. The only box is in association with a gift subscription or new subscription, and it looks like the regular size little box. It is pretty, though!


----------



## Kmessenger (Jun 3, 2015)

Since there isn't a swap thread for LE boxes, figured I would ask here in case anyone was wanting to trade the bag and eye shadow from the Fun in the Sun box. I got the striped bag (and head hoping for the elephants) and the dark chocolate eye shadow (and was hoping for the light color). Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

BB has a new summer ready kit for $25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-exclusive-summer-ready-kit


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jul 13, 2015)

I really hope they are teaming up with CEW again this year. I think it was August when those two boxes came out. I really want them again!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 3, 2015)

Birchbox just posted the CEW boxes on facebook. They will go on sale tomorrow, but you can gain early access tonight through facebook.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is a picture of the CEW box from their facebook


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2015)

and here is the second box


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 4, 2015)

In case anyone else has an obsessive need to zero out their shopping cart, the two boxes, a $12 product, a mystery pack, and the takeoff10 comes to exactly $30.

I'm just bummed this ends my quest to reach a 1000 points. I made it to 736.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 4, 2015)

I got the CEW prestige box! I'm all over anything glam glow. I'm so excited to try the fekkai hair perfume in vanilla. I love vanilla scents lately.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 4, 2015)

Reija said:


> and here is the second box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me that I haven't used the Simple moisturizer from one of the last boxes... oops. But I'm still going to get both boxes, both have products I've never used and I love trying new things.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 4, 2015)

I got the prestige box. Since it was only $18 dollars I couldn't use any of the coupon codes so I added a Miss Charming sample. I had a box of Harney and Sons Tea in my cart for several weeks but decided to buy it with points on my other account last week. Today I was told they were out of stock of the flavor Paris. I am actually drinking a cup of this right now. Guess I bought the last box of tea.


----------



## baragon11 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got the prestige one too! The nudestix alone is worth 24$ so it seems worth it to me. Not super impressed by the mass one so I'm skipping it...


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got the prestige box. Since it was only $18 dollars I couldn't use any of the coupon codes so I added a Miss Charming sample. I had a box of Harney and Sons Tea in my cart for several weeks but decided to buy it with points on my other account last week. Today I was told they were out of stock of the flavor Paris. I am actually drinking a cup of this right now. Guess I bought the last box of tea.


I have the Paris tea on subscribe and save at Amazon. It's been my favorite since we got the samples last year.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 4, 2015)

I ordered both! I'm a sucker for savings...


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I have the Paris tea on subscribe and save at Amazon. It's been my favorite since we got the samples last year.


I love the Paris tea too and have reordered it with from Amazon. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 5, 2015)

Got a survey from Birchbox about Limited Edition boxes. It covered a lot of topics ranging from types of products in the boxes to themes. It also covered potential options for a LE box add on for monthly subs at different frequencies and price points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 5, 2015)

I want the Fekkai, the Glam Glow, and the Marula Oil from the CEW Prestige Box, but I'm not excited by any of the other stuff, and the Mass Box totally does not appeal to me.  My luck, I'll buy the Prestige Box and then the Fekkai hair perfume set will be at TJ Maxx next time I go.  Or, since they perfumes come in that set of 3, Birchbox will sample the other 2 scents in boxes in September -- a girl can hope, right?     :hehe:


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 5, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Got a survey from Birchbox about Limited Edition boxes. It covered a lot of topics ranging from types of products in the boxes to themes. It also covered potential options for a LE box add on for monthly subs at different frequencies and price points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got this too - although funnily enough, it came to my new/second sub, the one I recently gifted to myself, and not to my main ACE account email address. I did buy the Under the Sun (I think that's what it was called) box on that account, but I've bought 5 or 6 LE boxes on the other account, so I think that's strange!

I'll be interested to see what they do with LE boxes in the future. I never paid them much mind in the past, but I bought the fresh start box when it first came out, and loved it so much I've bought basically every one available except the Vanity Affair box (and have only resisted that one because it seems kind of winter themed, and it's so hot here). I like them available as a one-time purchase, and am not sure about the idea of adding them on to my regular box, but I'm pretty sure I'll buy them no matter how they do it (sigh). I tried to resist the CEW boxes, but then they offered that ACE promo today to get the W3LL people brightener and blush brush, and I totally folded and bought them both to use the coupon code.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 5, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I got this too - although funnily enough, it came to my new/second sub, the one I recently gifted to myself, and not to my main ACE account email address. I did buy the Under the Sun (I think that's what it was called) box on that account, but I've bought 5 or 6 LE boxes on the other account, so I think that's strange!
> 
> I'll be interested to see what they do with LE boxes in the future. I never paid them much mind in the past, but I bought the fresh start box when it first came out, and loved it so much I've bought basically every one available except the Vanity Affair box (and have only resisted that one because it seems kind of winter themed, and it's so hot here). I like them available as a one-time purchase, and am not sure about the idea of adding them on to my regular box, but I'm pretty sure I'll buy them no matter how they do it (sigh). I tried to resist the CEW boxes, but then they offered that ACE promo today to get the W3LL people brightener and blush brush, and I totally folded and bought them both to use the coupon code.


I think the first one I bought was the wedding themed one wayyyy back in 2011-2012 or so. I also got the first of the "home" store boxes. Since they started branding them better, I've bought at least one per season. I love the fall and winter themed boxes!


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 5, 2015)

ACE promo code? What ACE promo code??? Could you please share?

I got this too - although funnily enough, it came to my new/second recently gifted to myself, and not to my main ACE account email address. I did buy the Under the Sun (I think that's what it was called) box on that account, but I've bought 5 or 6 LE boxes on the other account, so I think that's strange!

I'll be interested to see what they do with LE boxes in the future. I never paid them much mind in the past, but I bought the fresh start box when it first came out, and loved it so much I've bought basically every one available except the Vanity Affair box (and have only resisted that one because it seems kind of winter themed, and it's so hot here). I like them available as a one-time purchase, and am not sure about the idea of adding them on to my regular box, but I'm pretty sure I'll buy them no matter how they do it (sigh). I tried to resist the CEW boxes, but then they offered that ACE promo today to get the W3LL people brightener and blush brush, and I totally folded and bought them both to use the coupon code.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 5, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> ACE promo code? What ACE promo code??? Could you please share?
> 
> I got this too - although funnily enough, it came to my new/second recently gifted to myself, and not to my main ACE account email address. I did buy the Under the Sun (I think that's what it was called) box on that account, but I've bought 5 or 6 LE boxes on the other account, so I think that's strange!
> 
> I'll be interested to see what they do with LE boxes in the future. I never paid them much mind in the past, but I bought the fresh start box when it first came out, and loved it so much I've bought basically every one available except the Vanity Affair box (and have only resisted that one because it seems kind of winter themed, and it's so hot here). I like them available as a one-time purchase, and am not sure about the idea of adding them on to my regular box, but I'm pretty sure I'll buy them no matter how they do it (sigh). I tried to resist the CEW boxes, but then they offered that ACE promo today to get the W3LL people brightener and blush brush, and I totally folded and bought them both to use the coupon code.


The code is BRIGHTEN.  If you're an ACE, you should have gotten an e-mail that explains it.


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am an ACE, but no email yet. Thank you for sharing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I got my two CEW boxes today. They are amazing. I got the NudeStix in Blush and it is gorgeous! For a pencil, it is so soft.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 24, 2015)

New LE box is available for early access on Instagram: Gym Bag Heroes

Here is Birchbox's caption to their photo on Instagram:
"EARLY ACCESS: LIMITED EDITION GYM BAG HEROES BIRCHBOX!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> New LE box is available for early access on Instagram: Gym Bag Heroes
> 
> Here is Birchbox's caption to their photo on Instagram:"EARLY ACCESS: LIMITED EDITION GYM BAG HEROES BIRCHBOX!  Our newest limited edition box is debuting on Birchbox.com tomorrow, but tonight we're giving our Instagram followers an exclusive first look, PLUS the chance to buy it here first (before it's officially on sale). Gym Bag Heroes ($40—a $137 value!) is filled with stylish gym accessories and sweat-proof beauty goodies—because we all know our workouts go even better when we look (and feel!) great! "
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! I went ahead and grabbed one--I'm excited about the socks and the water bottle (not so excited about the shaving cream because I already have one tube of it and it isn't great). With points and a code, I paid $22, which I am happy with! I'm a sucker for the limited edition boxes :blush:


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> New LE box is available for early access on Instagram: Gym Bag Heroes
> 
> Here is Birchbox's caption to their photo on Instagram:"EARLY ACCESS: LIMITED EDITION GYM BAG HEROES BIRCHBOX!  Our newest limited edition box is debuting on Birchbox.com tomorrow, but tonight we're giving our Instagram followers an exclusive first look, PLUS the chance to buy it here first (before it's officially on sale). Gym Bag Heroes ($40—a $137 value!) is filled with stylish gym accessories and sweat-proof beauty goodies—because we all know our workouts go even better when we look (and feel!) great! "
> 
> ...



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I am stoked. This box is perfect for me, and I have been saving my 21st month code. I used $30 in points and paid $1.60.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Aug 24, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I am stoked. This box is perfect for me, and I have been saving my 21st month code. I used $30 in points and paid $1.60.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love this, though I know small person will take half of it. The few thing that aren't my style I can use as stocking stuffers. With points and my 13 month code I paid. $2.70.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't forget to take advantage of this offer (if you don't have another coupon to use)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"Ace-only offer: earn double points on Limited Edition: Gym Bag Heroes. Use code FITFORACES at checkout. (Must be a Birchbox Ace to redeem.)"


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> I got my two CEW boxes today. They are amazing. I got the NudeStix in Blush and it is gorgeous! For a pencil, it is so soft.


I got that too, but I ended up giving it away because the Burt's Bees lip crayon in the second box was the exact same color and I thought it felt a little nicer on my lips.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been eyeing the lovely day box since it came out and I finally had enough to order it! I can't wait to get it, I also got the Corsican wine chiller for free with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 26, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I've been eyeing the lovely day box since it came out and I finally had enough to order it! I can't wait to get it, I also got the Corsican wine chiller for free with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's a great combo purchase!


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 27, 2015)

My Gym Bag Heroes box arrived today. It. Is. Amazing. While I loved Home Sweet Homespun (mmmmm, cookies), this one is probably my favorite LE box. 

The Staniac, Eyeko, and Sage &amp; Row are all full size, which I wasn't sure about from the pictures. The samples of Avene and Amika are still great for my personal work travel/gym lifestyle. The headband is cute. The water bottle is cute. 

I'm a huge fan of Pointe Studio socks. The two-pack in this box actually includes one pair of barre studio socks (with grippies on the bottom) and one pair of running socks. Note: The box page description now states that the two pack is size M/L. I have size S/M socks. Works for me since that is the size that fits me. FYI, though.

The earbuds are whatever, but I'm going to put them in my carry-on bag so that I can enjoy the horrible free films on my next flight. 

The curation on this box makes a lot of sense for the theme. The brands are nice. The number of full size beauty items was surprising in a good way. I'm a bit biased since I paid &lt;$2 with points and my code. However, I like it so much that I may buy another one.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 30, 2015)

I just got my lovely day LE box and I'm so sad I waited so long! I love it! Well......most of it. I got the cargo blush in Cannes, love this color. It's like just a shade lighter than the Los cabos I got back in April. I got jouer In Olivia and it's way too light for me. I love the formula though. Very moisturizing. And the illumme In coconut mango milk. I haven't decided how I feel about this one. It's very fruity and coconut is not my favorite. I don't like the scent of the rituals body wash but I love the texture and lather power. I'm hoping be sends samples of another scent and I am able to snag one eventually. The candle is a great scent as well, I'd love to see more of those in future LE boxes. I'm not a tea drinker so I gave those to my roommates to fight over. The nail polishes are interesting colors. I usually gravitate to something brighter so these are a nice change up to my collection. The living proof, caudelie and davines will all get used as well. With points and codes this was well worth it.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 6, 2015)

Is the Mass Appeal box sold out? It does not have an add to cart option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 6, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Is the Mass Appeal box sold out? It does not have an add to cart option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious.


I emailed the CS and they told me that this box is gone for good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was waiting for this month's review points to purchase both boxes, now I'm not sure if I should get the other box alone or not.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 7, 2015)

After the summer LE box disappeared from people's carts in June, I just assume everything could sell out at any time. This is why I got two of the mask sampler packs.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 12, 2015)

I received my CEW prestige headliners box today. In general, I like the curation and am excited to try each item in it. I already had an unopened same Coola sunscreen tube from my previous Birchboxes, so it's good to have an extra.

However, I am disappointed with the Benefit Push-Up liner. When I opened the plastic wrap and removed the orange stopper plastic from the tiny pen I noticed that it is dried out. I kept squeezing the soft part and swiping the tip on my palm with no color at all. After 5 minutes or so I got some faint lines but that's it :/
I am almost used to Benefit's tiny sample sizes but getting dried out samples in a box we are paying $18 for is kind of too much.

The rest of the box is nice. Nudestix is full size (comes without the original sharpener and the mirror box) and feels super soft on lips. Fekkai spray is in vanilla and smells nice. Glamglow samples are small but exciting to have for me. Coola and Marula are also nice sized samples.


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Birchbox "From Korea, With Love" Collection...

Each box contains:
CLIO Waterproof Pen Liner Kill - Black
IPKN Twinkle Lips - Glow Pink
TONYMOLY Magic Food Banana Hand Milk - 2 packettes
TONYMOLY Panda’s Dream Brightening Eye Base
Too Cool for School Dinoplatz Escalator Mascara
Too Cool for School Egg Cream Mask - 1 mask


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2015)

@@somabis1 yeah, I saw that and just wished it was more skincare. I love K-beauty, but that box leaves me cold


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@somabis1 yeah, I saw that and just wished it was more skincare. I love K-beauty, but that box leaves me cold


I love the box design, but I agree. Most of the prices are just far too inflated, and there is no skincare or snails!


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@somabis1 yeah, I saw that and just wished it was more skincare. I love K-beauty, but that box leaves me cold


@biancardi Which is a good Asian Beauty Box?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> @biancardi


Which is a good Asian Beauty Box?
Beauty boxes are sold either as monthly or standalones. Some of the standalones can be found at

us.memebox.com

beauteque.com (they also have a monthly subscription)

beautibi.com

these are USA based and only beauteque does international shipping. If you want monthly subs, let me know!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

There is a new collection in the shop:
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-skin-quenchers-collection
 
Each sampler contains:
derma e® Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid
dr. brandt® xyy dual fusion water
Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - Sample Size
JUARA Candlenut Body Creme - Travel Size
Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels (1 pair)
When™ 10:00 PM Sheet Mask (1 mask)


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> There is a new collection in the shop:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-skin-quenchers-collection
> 
> ...


I'm going to pass on all of these recent sets because I'm really hoping for a box like the Home Sweet Homespun. COOKIES!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2015)

I would like another natural/organic limited edition like they had last year - I really loved it and the burlap bag was so cute.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I would like another natural/organic limited edition like they had last year - I really loved it and the burlap bag was so cute.


There was a floral themed mother's day box a few years back I wish I had gotten. It featured samples of all the cute hand creams I never get in my regular box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 21, 2015)

I just ordered the From Korea, With Love box. With a code and points it was $8. I really couldn't resist for that price!


----------



## artemiss (Sep 21, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I just ordered the From Korea, With Love box. With a code and points it was $8. I really couldn't resist for that price!


I did the same, but I had $30 in points and a code for a free Comptoir Sud rollerball that i couldn't seem to cart tetris $35 in stuff for, so with this box, I paid $5, got a free sample pack and a free rollerball of the Vanille Extremee. For that it was worth it, lol


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm so attempted to order the From Korea, With Love box too.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Did anyone get the customer favorite's box? I just saw it on instagram and had to search for it on their site. Here is the link but I think this is the old one. Maybe there is a new one coming? The post says will be up on Tuesday. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/the-customer-favorites-featured-box

Here is the picture that was attached to the IG post for those who don't have IG


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> Did anyone get the customer favorite's box? I just saw it on instagram and had to search for it on their site. Here is the link but I think this is the old one. Maybe there is a new one coming? The post says will be up on Tuesday. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/the-customer-favorites-featured-box
> 
> Here is the picture that was attached to the IG post for those who don't have IG
> 
> ...


Yah, but it was just the stuff on the left. It's been on the site since sample choice for September (or maybe the night prior). 

Edited to add: I'd love it if they made an actual LE Customer Favorites box with some bigger ticket items and more fancy sample sizes.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 23, 2015)

I got the Skin Quenchers box today and really like it, the Dr. Brandt is full size and the Dermae hydrating mist. I calculated the value to be $66.50 which is great for me since I only paid $18 for it. I ordered it because I'm a sucker for the Juara body creme, I LOVE it, I've ordered the full size jar with the coffee scrub, it's amazing. I also swap for as many sample and travel sizes of it that I can lol, love the scent.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

New LE box will go on sale tomorrow, Juliette is doing a live unboxing now on Periscope (yay!).

In the box, there is:

Caudalie divine oil (deluxe size),

Cargo Texaslash mascara (full size),

Ciate nail polish (full size) (red wine color),

Smith&amp;Cult lip gloss (full size) (one of two pink shades),

Michael Todd Concentrated C antioxidant moisturizer (seems full size),

Nerd skincare skin repair master mask (1 sheet mask),

Jouer powder eye shadow (one of two neutral shades: Amaretto or Caramel) (seems tiny, but maybe full size),

Stephanie Johnson makeup bag (silver distressed)

It will be on sale for $48 (for value over $200). If you want to purchase it during the presale, you can do it through their Facebook and Instagram accounts tonight.


----------



## BreZblue (Oct 7, 2015)

My everyday glamour LE box arrived today.

I got the lighter pink lip gloss. It smells like cake, isn't very sticky, and doesn't taste like anything.

The Jouer eyeshadow I got was amaretto. It is not very pigmented when I swatched it, but it is a pretty grey-brown with shimmer in it.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 7, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> My everyday glamour LE box arrived today.
> 
> I got the lighter pink lip gloss. It smells like cake, isn't very sticky, and doesn't taste like anything.
> 
> The Jouer eyeshadow I got was amaretto. It is not very pigmented when I swatched it, but it is a pretty grey-brown with shimmer in it.


Wow! That was fast. Way to go BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In the Periscope video Juliette said she applies it wet first then goes over with dry as second layer to get the best pigmentation. I thought you may want to try her way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 15, 2015)

Yay! K-Beauty box is back in stock.
I just ordered mine (+MSP) using the TAKEALEAP20 code and 100 points and the total came to $20

If you want to get one too, here is the product page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/from-korea-with-love-collection


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't believe the K-Beauty Box is already gone again! Sadness.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I can't believe the K-Beauty Box is already gone again! Sadness.


Oh, no! Why the teasing BB? :/

It is good that at least they put a "Join Waitlist" button, which means they will restock soon. When a box is gone for good they put nothing.

BB shipped my order partially today, just the K-beauty box. MSP is still processing for some weird reason. Maybe it will also go out of stock?  :unsure2:


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Oh, no! Why the teasing BB? :/
> 
> They shipped my order partially today, just the K-beauty box. MSP is still processing for some weird reason. Maybe it will also go out of stock?  :unsure2:


I saw that K-beauty was back in stock last night but was sleepy. Woke up this morning and it was gone.  Darn, it looked like a fun box. I'm glad you got one though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got 500 points burning a hole in my pocket. I hope they release some fall-themed or holiday-themed LE boxes soon!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I saw that K-beauty was back in stock last night but was sleepy. Woke up this morning and it was gone.  Darn, it looked like a fun box. I'm glad you got one though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww thank you! I am usually hesitant on these things, especially when don't have enough points to cover most of the bill. Don't know what gotten into me last night, but I'm glad I grabbed one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully, they will restock soon.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't know if these count as limited edition, but BB has a serum sampler kit that comes with a $20 coupon towards a full sized serum, a kit for treated hair, and a kit for blow drying with a $30 coupon for something, but it doesn't say what for. I couldn't help myself and bought the serum and color treated hair kits. I loved the curly haired box- the samples included in that were huge


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 21, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I don't know if these count as limited edition, but BB has a serum sampler kit that comes with a $20 coupon towards a full sized serum, a kit for treated hair, and a kit for blow drying with a $30 coupon for something, but it doesn't say what for. I couldn't help myself and bought the serum and color treated hair kits. I loved the curly haired box- the samples included in that were huge


I saw the blow out one and thought maybe the $30 is towards a styling tool. I kind of want the box but already own two bottles of beauty protector and klorane dry shampoo. I'm not sure if it's worth it just to try the amika and jeff parlor products.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I saw the blow out one and thought maybe the $30 is towards a styling tool. I kind of want the box but already own two bottles of beauty protector and klorane dry shampoo. I'm not sure if it's worth it just to try the amika and jeff parlor products.


Yeah I kind of want it too but also have sooo many products. Why can't I help myself? I do want to try the Amika and Jeff Parlor though. I emailed them about the coupon- that could make a big difference if I get it or not depending what it can be used for


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 22, 2015)

They responded to my inquiry about the $30 coupon and said it is towards hair care products in their shop and that more details would be divulged when it ships? Kind of mysterious lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 22, 2015)

If it's $30 off a purchase of some particular amount of any hair care products that would still be pretty awesome. I just don't need a blow dryer or anything like that.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nevermind- it now says on the page that its for tools from a selected group. Boo. I don't need any hair tools. Although I will say the Amika travel blowdryer that is included in that group is excellent if you want a good quality dryer to travel with/take to the gym, etc and the coupon almost covers most of the cost. Too bad I bought it last year!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 24, 2015)

I got the serum sampler, and the sizes are pretty good. I'm hoping to use each product one at a time so I can tell if any make a difference. I've already tried the Claudile and Supergoop, but the others are new to me.

The gift code ($20 to one of the serums) is actually a promo code, so can't be used with any 20% off deal, which I wish had been made a little more clear... I was hoping to use it with a coupon, but oh well, it's still a good deal if I really like any of them. I think I just saw the gift language somewhere (maybe msa) and was crossing my fingers it would be a true gift code rather than promo!

I'm happy with it, and trying to avoid purchasing the hair one as I really don't need any hair stuff right now! (I did get the curly hair box and really liked all of those - agree good sample sizes!)


----------



## jenacate (Oct 29, 2015)

I just ordered two of the entertaining Essintials boxes for my roommates for Christmas with the awesome 40% off aces sale. Althouh he more I think about it, I mayend up keeping one and finding something else for one of my roommates. With the sale and points, I got two boxes, a pick two and an iPhone case for only $35! An awesome way to start my Christmas shopping.


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 29, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I just ordered two of the entertaining Essintials boxes for my roommates for Christmas with the awesome 40% off aces sale. Althouh he more I think about it, I mayend up keeping one and finding something else for one of my roommates. With the sale and points, I got two boxes, a pick two and an iPhone case for only $35! An awesome way to start my Christmas shopping.


I've been eyeing that box, but I'm afraid that if I spend my points on it Birchbox will release a new LE the next day. Heh.


----------



## jenacate (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh no! I really wanted the big hair don't care sweatshirt for one roommate but they were sold out and now they are back in stock. This is making it easier to decide to keep a box for myself lol. Either way we'll have two of those boxes in one house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 4, 2015)

has anyone seen this?

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/birchbox-limited-edition-holiday-2015-box-spoilers.html


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 4, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/birchbox-limited-edition-holiday-2015-box-spoilers.html


I hadn't seen that yet. I hope they release a home LE box too!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 4, 2015)

New LE box "Luxe List" is on sale now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-luxe-list

Sale price vs value seems good ($65/$255).

I may actually pick one up, hope they don't sell out too fast.

This box includes:
111 Skin Space Defence Bright Eye Lift Gel NAC Y2
Candlefish Travel Candle
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Makeup Bag
Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Colour in Gilded Gold
Ilia Tinted Lip Conditioner in Bang Bang
Oribe Supershine Moisturizing Cream
Smith &amp; Cult Nailed Lacquer in Dark Like Me
R+Co DEATH VALLEY Dry Shampoo - Travel Size
Rituals Ginkgo’s Secret Hand Balm
Tata Harper Repairative Moisturizer
Umbra Magnolia Jewelry Dish


----------



## Miccarty2 (Nov 5, 2015)

That is tempting. I've been wanting to try Tata Harper and Oribe. But I have no points right now, so I think I'm going to cross my fingers that this box sticks around for a little while (was Vanity Affair the holiday box last year? That was available for a long time, although it seems LE boxes are going out of stock faster now). Kinda wish there were variations in colors as I've really been wanting to try the Ilia lil conditioner, but not in that color.

I did just re-order the Lovely Day Box during the 40% off sale. I figured it was a gamble because I loved the box the first time, but didn't get colors/scents I liked in every variation... But this time I got variations I love in the lipstick, blush and perfume, and I may have done a happy dance while opening up the box - yay!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a list of promo codes - I was able to use TAKEALEAP20 and I had some BB points, so I got the box for about 35.00 (plus my mystery pack)


BEAUTYMAVEN
TAKEOFF20
TAKEALEAP20
MOBILE20
COMEBACK20
TAKEOFF10
WELCOMEOFFER20


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 6, 2015)

Did anybody receive the Luxe List box yet?
I have $20 in points and $10 off code that will expire on the 9th. Even after using them, the total will be ~$40 out of pocket. I'm trying to decide if this box is actually worth $40. I'm afraid if I wait for two more months to get more points and a better promo code, it will be sold out.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 9, 2015)

I ordered the limited edition luxe list box and MSP last night. It is shipped today but the shipping weight is 0.5 lb. Doesn't seem right 
What was your shipping weight @@biancardi?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 11, 2015)

I received my LE Luxe List box today and it is missing the Cynthia Rowley Beauty Makeup Bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else have this issue with the same box?
Also the Laure Mercier and Cynthia Rowley items were not listed on the card.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 12, 2015)

@@pearldrop many people were commenting on MSA that they didn't receive the Cynthia Rowley bag either - including the reviewer. I'd contact CS and let them know. I'm sure they're aware of this as an issue now. Hope they work it out!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 12, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> @@pearldrop many people were commenting on MSA that they didn't receive the Cynthia Rowley bag either - including the reviewer. I'd contact CS and let them know. I'm sure they're aware of this as an issue now. Hope they work it out!


Thanks @@Jay.Aitch.Gee I already contacted them. Hope they will send a replacement soon.

I just read the comments on MSA, it seems like most people didn't receive the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the box is sold out already.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 12, 2015)

There is a new LE holiday box: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/birchbox-limited-edition-charmed-life.html

Birchbox Limited Edition: The Charmed Life Box (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-charmed-life)

 
Each box contains:
Canvas Home Dauville Multiple Bud Vase Gold – Value $25
Illume Demi Vanity Tin + Matchbox – Scents will vary Value $14 total
Isaac Jacobs Sunburst Picture Frame
NUXE Huile Prodigieuse® – Sample Size
Stephanie Johnson Folding Mirror
Tocca Crema da Mano in Cleopatra – Value $10
Umbra Geo T Ring Holder


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 12, 2015)

This one is a pass for me, though very cute. Hope the third box is revealed soon!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> There is a new LE holiday box: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/birchbox-limited-edition-charmed-life.html
> 
> Birchbox Limited Edition: The Charmed Life Box (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-charmed-life)
> 
> ...


Bummer. That is not the sort of Home LE box I was expecting.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2015)

I ordered 2 of the Charmed Life boxes! One for me and one for a Christmas gift. I think it's perfect for my desk at work!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 12, 2015)

I ordered the Charmed Life box last night and today got an email saying Aces get double points with the code ACEHOLIDAY. I love the bud vase, after a coupon and $10 in points I paid $26 for the box, I love the bud vase and picture frame.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2015)

i'm psyched for the home box! yipee!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 12, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Bummer. That is not the sort of Home LE box I was expecting.


They should have 2 more holiday boxes coming. Hope one of them will be the one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 12, 2015)

Just got the LE Box...had it in my cart...hope I actually get it...the Luxe box...really hoping I get it


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Both of my Charmed Life boxes just shipped. Woohoo for quick turn around!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 12, 2015)

the charmed life box looks so good. I'm trying to hold off but it's in my cart right now. Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> They should have 2 more holiday boxes coming. Hope one of them will be the one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Give me cookies and socks or give me death! (90% hyperbole, 10% serious)


----------



## Pixels (Nov 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> They should have 2 more holiday boxes coming. Hope one of them will be the one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought only one more and it was a men's box?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 12, 2015)

Pixels said:


> I thought only one more and it was a men's box?


I read somewhere (which I looked for but couldn't locate now) that there would be 4 LE holiday boxes this year. Maybe I'm mistaken =)


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

I want that vase and mirror but the $40 price point is not worth it for those two items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I ended up ordering the box only because I had $10 in points to use so at $30 it was more doable for me. I'm also going to gift some of the items to my daughter-in-law so it works out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2015)

I got my Luxe box and missing not only the Cynthia Rowley bag but also the Tate Harper moisturizer.  What's going on w/ this box?  ALSO, why in her video, does she seem to say she's wearing the color when clearly the color is red (and her color is a pretty pinky brown)?


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

There is a new value kit called Complexion Perfection- it comes with a Beauty Blender, Porefessional Primer, Beauty Crop Highlighter, W3LL People brightening powder, Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow. 

It's $20. According the site it's a $50 value.  :w00t:    I think this is like the Mask Madness sampler, they are selling it way below cost and once it's gone, it will be gone forever.  :scared:


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 15, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I got my Luxe box and missing not only the Cynthia Rowley bag but also the Tate Harper moisturizer.  What's going on w/ this box?  ALSO, why in her video, does she seem to say she's wearing the color when clearly the color is red (and her color is a pretty pinky brown)?


The CS rep I talked to said (kind of) BB miscalculated the inventory. They don't have enough Cynthia Rowley bags for the number of Luxe List boxes they sold. At first they thought just a few boxes were missing it, so the first people reported already got their replacement bags. But now they don't know when the new shipment of makeup bags will arrive so they don't know the exact shipping date :/ At least they stopped selling the box for now.

This is kind of messed up...


----------



## hiheather (Nov 15, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> There is a new value kit called Complexion Perfection- it comes with a Beauty Blender, Porefessional Primer, Beauty Crop Highlighter, W3LL People brightening powder, Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow.
> 
> It's $20. According the site it's a $50 value. :w00t: I think this is like the Mask Madness sampler, they are selling it way below cost and once it's gone, it will be gone forever. :scared:


Wow, thats a great deal! I hope its still available come payday. Fingers crossed. Been dying to have a legit Beauty Blender.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> The CS rep I talked to said (kind of) BB miscalculated the inventory. They don't have enough Cynthia Rowley bags for the number of Luxe List boxes they sold. At first they thought just a few boxes were missing it, so the first people reported already got their replacement bags. But now they don't know when the new shipment of makeup bags will arrive so they don't know the exact shipping date :/ At least they stopped selling the box for now.
> 
> This is kind of messed up...


sure, but my Tate Harper was also missing :/


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 15, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> sure, but my Tate Harper was also missing :/


You should definitely contact them and ask for a replacement quickly. They shouldn't have any issue with it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> You should definitely contact them and ask for a replacement quickly. They shouldn't have any issue with it.


yeah, i wrote to them. and sent a pic of what I got. :/  will see what happens when they are in tomorrow. sigh.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 15, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yeah, i wrote to them. and sent a pic of what I got. :/  will see what happens when they are in tomorrow. sigh.


Once my Beautiful Day LE box had 3-4 damaged items. I sent them the detailed photos and they sent me replacements for them, but they were all full size items available in the shop.

They may send you a whole new box since Tata Harper product is not available for sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 15, 2015)

My beautiful day box had one damaged item and they issued $100 sorry points...I could see that happening with this box too...


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 15, 2015)

ViciousT said:


> My beautiful day box had one damaged item and they issued $100 sorry points...I could see that happening with this box too...


Wait, 100 points or $100 (1000 points)? The latter would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkat (Nov 16, 2015)

Heads up guys! I just got "The Charmed Life" box today. The photo frame is really pretty, but the glass was broken around the edges.  

Be sure to check the frame if you get it - the cracked glass was REALLY easy to overlook (since it was around the edges) and if someone was planning on gifting the box or just the frame I can see where you would not even notice.


----------



## Kaistone (Nov 16, 2015)

Recieved the Luxe List Box today, nothing was missing, whew! I was worried since so many boxes were missing the make up bag. I was able to order my box right when it came back in stock on Friday. I'm guessing the new stock all has the make up bag included.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Recieved the Luxe List Box today, nothing was missing, whew! I was worried since so many boxes were missing the make up bag. I was able to order my box right when it came back in stock on Friday. I'm guessing the new stock all has the make up bag included.


Wonderful news for you and everyone who ordered from the later batch. It's good that they fixed the issue.

I am so upset that they still did not send our missing bags, thou :/


----------



## Saiza (Nov 16, 2015)

kkat said:


> Heads up guys! I just got "The Charmed Life" box today. The photo frame is really pretty, but the glass was broken around the edges.
> 
> Be sure to check the frame if you get it - the cracked glass was REALLY easy to overlook (since it was around the edges) and if someone was planning on gifting the box or just the frame I can see where you would not even notice.



 Thanks for the heads up! I just received my box today and looked at it this afternoon and liked everything. After you mentioned that I took out the picture frame and sure enough there is a crack around the top edge. I didn't even notice it this afternoon!


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Wonderful news for you and everyone who ordered from the later batch. It's good that they fixed the issue.
> 
> I am so upset that they still did not send our missing bags, thou :/


I wrote CS about my missing bag and they shipped it to me. I just received it yesterday. Email them!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2015)

well you all are lucky!  I didnt get points. I didnt get replacement products for missing items. I only got hassle.  And i was missing more than than the bag. I have to ship everything back. even though i sent a photo. seriously considering never ordering Birchbox again.  had to go retrieve the outer box.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> well you all are lucky!  I didnt get points. I didnt get replacement products for missing items. I only got hassle.  And i was missing more than than the bag. I have to ship everything back. even though i sent a photo. seriously considering never ordering Birchbox again.  had to go retrieve the outer box.


:blink: I would try again with a different customer service rep, that is ridiculous


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> :blink: I would try again with a different customer service rep, that is ridiculous


It's already sent.  What's more annoying is needing to replace this items that I needed for my trip.  It's not cool. 

EDIT: What I'm wondering (and feared, which is why didnt want to send back) is if they will run out before replacing it! They won't start that process until they receive it.  THAT is really not cool. I personally feel that birchbox is going downhill with their customer service.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's already sent.  What's more annoying is needing to replace this items that I needed for my trip.  It's not cool.
> 
> EDIT: What I'm wondering (and feared, which is why didnt want to send back) is if they will run out before replacing it! They won't start that process until they receive it.  THAT is really not cool. I personally feel that birchbox is going downhill with their customer service.


This is ridiculous. I'm sure it was just one annoying CS who requested that :/

I would recommend chatting with them or talking on the phone and stressing how big of an inconvenience they caused. They should fix this without you going through all that hassle. I see the box is on sale again this should mean they fixed the inventory issue.

Unfortunately, I feel the same way about the declining service quality.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I wrote CS about my missing bag and they shipped it to me. I just received it yesterday. Email them!!


I wrote them already many times for the past week and this is what the CS rep told me on live chat (copy-pasting):

"



So sorry for the trouble here. Basically what happened was when the issue first happened, we didn't realize it was a wide spread issue, so some bags were sent out as replacements by mistake. Unfortunately, this was a larger issue, so the warehouse is having to take care of this and we cannot reship on our end. I am so sorry for the wait. So sorry for any disappointment. Unfortunately, I am unable to expedite a bag since they are not available to reship on my end since this was a large issue that is being addressed.

 

 
 

 

There is no inventory form me to personally expedite. They put it on hold while they are taking care of the issue. I'm so sorry!

"


So, probably you were one of those lucky few she mentioned.

I will try to reach out via chat again tomorrow when they're online. How is the bag? Is it worth the wait?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I wrote them already many times for the past week and this is what the CS rep told me on live chat (copy-pasting):
> 
> "
> 
> ...


my problem is that it wasn't JUST a bag. It was another product too! I tried to call.  No phone they said. I got the same response in email and chat.  I'm literally considering not moving forward with them.  Now I have to go and replace the item that I was taking with me.  And will have a duplicate when I return (hopefully! Unless they sell out then I am really screwed!)


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> my problem is that it wasn't JUST a bag. It was another product too! I tried to call.  No phone they said. I got the same response in email and chat.  I'm literally considering not moving forward with them.  Now I have to go and replace the item that I was taking with me.  And will have a duplicate when I return (hopefully! Unless they sell out then I am really screwed!)


So sorry, they are useless nowadays :/

Would sending a public message on their Facebook page work better? They seem to be more attentive to issues over there.


----------



## dhayes (Nov 17, 2015)

Squee - loving all the holiday boxes coming out. Home Box =  Christmas for me!


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Wait, 100 points or $100 (1000 points)? The latter would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha!  100 pts...I wish $100...lol it would be too awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Nov 18, 2015)

I emailed them about the Charmed Life box's picture frame that had a crack in the glass. They can't send a replacement because they don't have anymore; but they gave me $20 in points. So kind of disappointing I don't get the picture frame I wanted, but I get $20 to spend at Birchbox!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's already sent.  What's more annoying is needing to replace this items that I needed for my trip.  It's not cool.
> 
> EDIT: What I'm wondering (and feared, which is why didnt want to send back) is if they will run out before replacing it! They won't start that process until they receive it.  THAT is really not cool. I personally feel that birchbox is going downhill with their customer service.


I do not understand this ship it back thing that some Birchbox Cust. Svc. Reps. demand.  When I received the Mermaid Box with a leaking blue nail polish, they gave me 100 points, I got to keep the box and everything in it, and they sent a brand new Mermaid Box.  Their CS really is going downhill.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 18, 2015)

I think one of the reasons they've gone to mostly online support is  it's easier to brush someone off in chat rather than over the phone...


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I wrote them already many times for the past week and this is what the CS rep told me on live chat (copy-pasting):
> 
> "
> 
> ...


Such a bummer people are having such bad experiences with CS. (knocking really hard on wood) I have never had issues like these. I am an Ace.. not sure if that matters (isn't everyone an Ace these days?). However, I have learned with ANY kind of company that has a mass of CS reps, if you aren't happy with what they are offering (and your expectations are reasonable) it is best to hang up/end the chat/whatever and try again with someone else-shocking how much they can vary in what they are able/willing to do for you. I hope if you AREN'T getting a replacement bag they are giving you $30 in points or whatever that bag is worth retail.

The bag is pretty nice. When it arrived it looked very long and narrow but then I realized the bottom expanded out so it is quite large- it is a nice makeup bag. To be honest I have a million makeup bags so I wasn't super excited but if it was supposed to be in the box... I wanted it lol. Principle and all that.


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 18, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I emailed them about the Charmed Life box's picture frame that had a crack in the glass. They can't send a replacement because they don't have anymore; but they gave me $20 in points. So kind of disappointing I don't get the picture frame I wanted, but I get $20 to spend at Birchbox!


I would go to DollarTree and find a frame the same size and use the glass from it in your nice frame.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 18, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> Such a bummer people are having such bad experiences with CS. (knocking really hard on wood) I have never had issues like these. I am an Ace.. not sure if that matters (isn't everyone an Ace these days?). However, I have learned with ANY kind of company that has a mass of CS reps, if you aren't happy with what they are offering (and your expectations are reasonable) it is best to hang up/end the chat/whatever and try again with someone else-shocking how much they can vary in what they are able/willing to do for you. I hope if you AREN'T getting a replacement bag they are giving you $30 in points or whatever that bag is worth retail.
> 
> The bag is pretty nice. When it arrived it looked very long and narrow but then I realized the bottom expanded out so it is quite large- it is a nice makeup bag. To be honest I have a million makeup bags so I wasn't super excited but if it was supposed to be in the box... I wanted it lol. Principle and all that.


I think Ace does not make much difference for them, I have been Ace for long too. In this specific case, I felt bad for the poor CS girl who kept apologizing although it is not at all her fault. The warehouse or whoever plans the inventory should apologize.

I asked again today and the rep said my bag will be shipped out today or tomorrow but I won't receive a tracking number. Fingers crossed. I really like how it looks =)


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 18, 2015)

I opened my Charmed Life box today and set everything up on my desk. Unfortunately, my picture frame was cracked too. I thought there was water on it, but it was little specs of glass. I'm not sure what to do. It's still usable.

I think they've stopped being so generous with customer service because people started taking advantage. For any tiny thing, they thought they'd complain and get a complete new box/product and get to keep the old one too.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 18, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> I opened my Charmed Life box today and set everything up on my desk. Unfortunately, my picture frame was cracked too. I thought there was water on it, but it was little specs of glass. I'm not sure what to do. It's still usable.
> 
> *I think they've stopped being so generous with customer service because people started taking advantage. For any tiny thing, they thought they'd complain and get a complete new box/product and get to keep the old one too.*


It's really a shame when people like that ruin it for people who have legit issues. However, I feel considering all the issues that box (and apparently the Charmed box with frame issues) had/has they should have been more accomodating (re: making them ship everything back) since it is clear they messed up with the box and it isn't the 100s of customer's faults things are missing.

Off topic, but every time I see your post I imagine it is Mindy Kaling chatting/read your posts in her voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 18, 2015)

I tried the Smith+Cult Dark Like Me nail polish that came in the Luxe List box. First coat was so uneven, but the second coat did the trick. The cap is too heavy which made the application a bit difficult, but then I did a search online and noticed that we can detach the bulky top from the brush to make application easier (Yay!). Wanted to share this tip with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I tried the Smith+Cult Dark Like Me nail polish that came in the Luxe List box. First coat was so uneven, but the second coat did the trick. The cap is too heavy which made the application a bit difficult, but then I did a search online and noticed that we can detach the bulky top from the brush to make application easier (Yay!). Wanted to share this tip with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ive found the Smith and Cult polish really needs a good shake before using it- otherwise it is really streaky. The bottles are gorgeous and because of that I have 4 of them, but I am iffy on the quality- especially for the price. At least they look nice on my counter?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> but then I did a search online and noticed that we can detach the bulky top from the brush to make application easier (Yay!). Wanted to share this tip with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep! the lady at the mani pedi place figured it out right away (she hadn't seen that bottle before either),


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yep! the lady at the mani pedi place figured it out right away (she hadn't seen that bottle before either),


It would be very dramatic if the top was not detachable but she pulled it hard anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 19, 2015)

Ne limited edition box is here ($45.00): Groomed for Greatness

This box contains:
• Byrd Hairdo Matte Pomade (1.5 oz)
• Byrd Hairdo Comb
• CW BEGGS AND SONS Moisturizing Lotion (travel-size)
• das boom industries Everything Wash - West Indies (travel-size)
• Ernest Supplies Lip Protect Mint
• Level Naturals Organic Shower Bomb
• Quip Metal Manual Toothbrush + Travel Toothpaste
• Topo Designs Dopp Kit
 
PS: It is listed under Women's LE boxes, but description starts with "A man of impeccable quality..."


----------



## Saiza (Nov 19, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I would go to DollarTree and find a frame the same size and use the glass from it in your nice frame.


That's a great idea, thank you!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 20, 2015)

I just saw this epic R+Co set on Rachel's Snapchat: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/r-co-odyssey-essentials-set
It is too expensive, thou. I wouldn't justify paying ~$270 on hair products no matter how fancy they are :/


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 20, 2015)

My Luxe list arrived with everything in it as said...but...the eye cream bottle broken...That cream has a significant part in the value of the box which they promised...

And she told me...she would give 200 point to my account...I tried to reason my point..but she finally asked me either I get the 200 points or a full size Eye cream between $20 to $30....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems they are not generous now....forget generous...atleast think of the value they have promised.

I finally opted for the points though...but all my excitement I had until opening the box just was ruined because of all this


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 20, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> My Luxe list arrived with everything in it as said...but...the eye cream bottle broken...That cream has a significant part in the value of the box which they promised...
> 
> And she told me...she would give 200 point to my account...I tried to reason my point..but she finally asked me either I get the 200 points or a full size Eye cream between $20 to $30....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems they are not generous now....forget generous...atleast think of the value they have promised.
> 
> I finally opted for the points though...but all my excitement I had until opening the box just was ruined because of all this


Oh so sorry! They are so unhelpful nowadays.

Maybe you can try returning it for a full refund and order another one if you're not in a hurry? You can also use the 200 points towards the new box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 21, 2015)

I just noticed my Complexion Perfection has two Marcelle BB creams. I checked the website and as far as I can tell I'm only supposed to get one. This made up for the dupe eyeliner and temple shampoo in my mystery pack.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 27, 2015)

My Everyday Glamour box will be delivered on Friday and I just ordered the Charmed Life LE box. This will be my 7th LE box, BB LE boxes are addictive =) Hope there won't be any damaged/missing item. It seems like BB warehouse is not paying much attention to orders nowadays.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 2, 2015)

Boo Birchbox! My Charmed Life box frame glass is also cracked on all 4 edges :/ What did everybody else get as resolution? Did they send a replacement?

I also had another issue with Laura Mercier eye color in the Luxe List box, it was empty inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know what is wrong with the warehouse, they seem to not check whatever they put in the boxes.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't know if this counts as Limited Edition but they have an option where you can make your own gift box for $55.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-build-your-own-gift-box?utm_source=instagram&amp;utm_medium=soldsie&amp;utm_campaign=151203_buildyourowngiftbox

AAANNNND I just saw the thread for it lol  :rotfl:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I have stumbled upon the description for a New Years limited edition box.  Under the Women's listings there's Ideas &amp; Inspirations and a new "Birchbox featured lists".  I was looking at Mollie Chen's featured list and the first product has no photo &amp; no reviews but here's what she says about it:

"My favorite Limited Edition Box yet. It’s filled with my top discoveries of the last year, plus a pretty jewelry case to keep things chic!"

I'm excited to see what's in it.  I hope it comes out soon!


----------



## jenacate (Dec 31, 2015)

I just bought the everyday glamour box. I've been eyeing it since it came out and decided I had some points and extra money burning a hole in my pocket so I splurged. I'm most excited for the ciate Polish and Stephanie johnson pouch. I scored the wonderlust earrings and well people lip gloss too. Totally work it and now it's a race to see if the order or my box will get here first. (I live about 20 minutes from the warehouse).


----------



## jenacate (Jan 11, 2016)

I got my everyday glamour box and got the jouer shadow in pecan. It's a very basic brown neutral with minimal shimmer. It's great for a no makeup look. And the smith and cult gloss is the darker pink called the lovers. I like the formula but I don't see much pink. It just makes my lips super glossy. It's a shame because I really like the color in the tube.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 13, 2016)

New limited edition box coming soon! The "Strong Start" box isn't on sale yet, but there's spoilers on MSA:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/01/birchbox-limited-edition-strong-start-box-spoilers.html

Here's a list of included products:

Bombas Ankle Socks (Size Medium In Blue or Pink)

Core Custom Fit Earbuds (Made for different ear sizes)

bKr Bottle (Standard Size in Lavender or Mint)

SuperGoop Defense Refresh Setting Mist

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

Acure Unscented Argan Oil Cleansing Towelettes

ARROW Boost Color Enhancing Lip Balm

Klorane Dry Shampoo

Eyeko Sport Waterproof Eyeliner

I usually have a knee-jerk "OMG WANT!" reaction to limited edition boxes, but I'm not sure about this one. We'll see. Maybe I'll change my mind once I see a picture.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been waiting for another LE box so I'm definitely looking forward to this one


----------



## theori3 (Jan 16, 2016)

The Strong Start LE box is available now. I picked one up for $16 with a code and points--I'm curious about the water bottle!


----------



## sakura33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just an FYI that the charmed life box is back in the shop. That was a pretty good one!


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 26, 2016)

I couldn't resist any longer and ordered the Strong Start LE box today.
LE Box + LA Fresh antiperspirant wipes + Mystery duo for $0.65 out of packet (after TAKEALEAP20 and 400 points)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 13, 2016)

There's two new sampler sets in the shop, each $25.

Moisturizers:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-sampler-moisture-matchmaker

Cleansers:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/bb-sampler-cleanser-quest

I think I might pick up the moisturizer one!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 17, 2016)

There's a new LE box called Why Not...Stay In. It contains:


TokyoMilk French Kiss Travel Candle No. 15
The Body Shop Shea Butter Body Scrub - Travel-Size
amika Nourishing Mask - Travel-Size
Stephanie Johnson Eye Mask 
Kocostar Nail Therapy
Nails Inc.™ NailKale Nail Polish in Westbourne Park Road
Nails Inc.™ NailKale Superfood Base Coat
Wei™ Multitask Multi-Mask Collection
Richer Poorer Striped Fuzzy Socks
Looks interesting but I don't know if I'd buy it or not. Maybe if I had a lot of points saved up but I'm kind of meh on this box. For $45, I don't know, it comes with a candle and I like candles...

;


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is a picture of the Why Not Stay In box.


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 21, 2016)

Reija said:


> Here is a picture of the Why Not Stay In box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered this after seeing it on MSA.  I had $20 in points burning a hole in my virtual pocket and the Kitsch bracelet was too cute to pass up.  All told, I got the box, bracelet, and mystery sample pack for $25!  

I will actually be able to use every single thing in the this box, which makes it a great value for me.  This is why I love my BB subscription. . .it's so easy to rack up points!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice @@Sadejane! Glad you were able to get it with points. I also love the BB points and it's the main reason I've stayed with them for so many years. I can always find something that is more expensive to buy but with the points it's not so expensive and makes it less painful.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 1, 2016)

New sample kit for hair "Hair detox" $20 ($28value)


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2016)

I just received my "Why Not...Stay In?" box and am loving everything. I am especially excited for Wei masks and nail therapy, but will gladly use all of the items. Did you get this box? What is your favorite item?


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 11, 2016)

So far I think I love the Nails Inc stuff the most, the nail kale is a nice base and I actually bought another nail color thats a close dupe to the one in this box right before my box came. Did anyone like the candle? Its a bit too strong for my taste, I can't smell any gardenia at all.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 13, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> So far I think I love the Nails Inc stuff the most, the nail kale is a nice base and I actually bought another nail color thats a close dupe to the one in this box right before my box came. Did anyone like the candle? Its a bit too strong for my taste, I can't smell any gardenia at all.


I like the candle actually. It smells strong off the tin, but when you burn, the scent is very faint.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine burned super strong, its sitting by my window (covered) because the smell is just not pleasant to me at all. And the smell after being burned did not fade so I had to turn on a fan to disperse it. But then again, I'm not a fan of ANY of the scents that bb offers in their shop so its not surprising anyway, the candle was the reason I bought the box though. I do like the squeak of my feet on the floor when I'm wearing the Richer Poorer socks though LOL


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 17, 2016)

I keep hoping for spoilers for a new spring/ mother's day box.  Normally they have it mentioned in good housekeeping or some blog by now. I'm still sad I missed the full bloom box.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 18, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I keep hoping for spoilers for a new spring/ mother's day box.  Normally they have it mentioned in good housekeeping or some blog by now. I'm still sad I missed the full bloom box.


I was thinking about the same thing, but for CEW boxes. They should be out around now.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got my charmed life LE box today and I love it! The Thai lily candle smells so good! I don't want to burn it because I'll be sad when it's gone. I want a perfume in this scent, I love it so much. The picture frame and vase are so pretty on my bookshelf. I don't really like oils so I'll probabaaly give that away, and the ring holder seems kinda cheap to me. Well worth the use of my points to bring the cost down to half for me, with a great bonus gift and pick two.


----------



## sarah576 (Apr 4, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I keep hoping for spoilers for a new spring/ mother's day box.  Normally they have it mentioned in good housekeeping or some blog by now. I'm still sad I missed the full bloom box.


Same here!! I've seen a few limited edition mother's day boxes featured on MSA lately and was just wondering if Birchbox was going to release any new spring LE boxes. I hope so!!

I forgot about the CEW boxes, but those would be fun too... Hopefully soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarah576 (Apr 5, 2016)

Speaking of which.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

New LE box - Beauty in Bloom:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/04/birchbox-limited-edition-beauty-bloom.html


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is a picture of the new Beauty in Bloom box. Thanks for the info @@sarah576!


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 5, 2016)

For $64, I'd have to have some points handy and I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-beauty-in-bloom


----------



## Saiza (Apr 6, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> For $64, I'd have to have some points handy and I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-beauty-in-bloom


  Exactly, luckily I got one of the coupon codes to work on my old account that had $10 left on it, so I got it for $41, which isn't terrible. I love Laura Geller Blush.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 6, 2016)

I did get this box.  Excited about all items inside.  I had $60.00 in points, plus got 2 item sample and lip trio and free shipping all for $4.00.  I need to start saving points now for the Summer LE points.  It will be here on Friday!  :sunshine:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 8, 2016)

I keep going back &amp; forth on the new LE box.  Do I want it?  YES.  Do I really need it?  Probably not.  

Holding out for now.  But if the next BB reviews push me over 300 points (which I believe it will - 6 item box) I'm probably going to cave &amp; get this one.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 8, 2016)

Ugh I just got my beauty in bloom LE box, and the Davines oil cap wasn't on all the way and leaked out over everything. It even got into the outer mailing box. So everything smells like perfume and somehow my Laura Geller blush arrived shattered. The main reason I ordered the box lol. Very disappointing, this is the 2nd LE box I've ordered that had damaged items. The last one, the Charmed Life, the picture frame arrived with the glass cracked, and I couldn't get a replacement. The tray isn't as cool as I thought it'd be, I think it'd be cooler with a mirrored bottom. Btw the oil is soooooo strong smelling, just giving me an instant headache and it's really oily. I wiped everything off, but it's still oily. I just can't get over the smell of it, it's very flowery lol.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 9, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Ugh I just got my beauty in bloom LE box, and the Davines oil cap wasn't on all the way and leaked out over everything. It even got into the outer mailing box. So everything smells like perfume and somehow my Laura Geller blush arrived shattered. The main reason I ordered the box lol. Very disappointing, this is the 2nd LE box I've ordered that had damaged items. The last one, the Charmed Life, the picture frame arrived with the glass cracked, and I couldn't get a replacement. The tray isn't as cool as I thought it'd be, I think it'd be cooler with a mirrored bottom. Btw the oil is soooooo strong smelling, just giving me an instant headache and it's really oily. I wiped everything off, but it's still oily. I just can't get over the smell of it, it's very flowery lol.


Contact CS. I read elsewhere that someone had the same thing happen with the oil, and they are sending her a new box.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 9, 2016)

I got my Beauty in Bloom box today, and it is really nice (I like it even better now that I have it than I did looking at pictures). They really matched the items to the theme well.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 9, 2016)

Be on the lookout for a new LE box soon - "The New Naturals." MSA had an exclusive sneak peek posted today:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/04/birchbox-limited-edition-new-naturals.html

Wish I knew when it was coming out - this is one I'll probably get.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2016)

ooh this natural one looks great! I love the One Love serum that was sent with the Zoe report boxes. I still have some left but running out. I'll get this box for sure when it gets out. Thanks for posting @@Jay.Aitch.Gee!!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 10, 2016)

I love this coming naturals LE  :wub:   It's good that I didn't spend my points on the other LE, hope it comes within this month so that I can also use my 21 month anniversary code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, did anyone else have issues with Acure organ oil cleansing towelettes that came in the previous LE? Only citric acid is listed in the ingredients which may be an irritant, but it burns my skin every time I use :/ Although my skin is a bit sensitive, I have never had such sting issues even with cheaper ones like Garnier (which are great btw). I checked reviews on Birchbox product page and noticed more people had the same problem, I'm afraid there are some unlisted ingredients :/


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 11, 2016)

It's available now everyone!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 11, 2016)

Takealeap20 worked for 20% off for me and with $40 in points, I paid $7.20. This is the first thing I have wanted to spend points on in a while.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 11, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> It's available now everyone!


yay!   I didn't have any points left, but magically got my box today and was able to review products to bump me over $10.   I found a 15% off code that worked and got the box plus MSP for $40.  This is why I love Birchbox so much!


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

Reija said:


> ooh this natural one looks great! I love the One Love serum that was sent with the Zoe report boxes. I still have some left but running out. I'll get this box for sure when it gets out. Thanks for posting @@Jay.Aitch.Gee!!


Oh wow!! LOVE this box!! I am not big on the LE boxes but this one I am definitely getting. The value is amazing and I will use all items except the nail polish remover (I don't wear nail polish often) but will give it to my mom. I LOVE One lover organics products and have been wanting to try that body serum.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> yay!   I didn't have any points left, but magically got my box today and was able to review products to bump me over $10.   I found a 15% off code that worked and got the box plus MSP for $40.  This is why I love Birchbox so much!


Which code did you use? I can't seem to find one that works for me :/ My 21month code will come in 4 days, but I'm afraid this box will be sold out by then.

Btw, MSP is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I purchased right away as well! I would have bought this one even without points or a code but thankfully I haven't exhausted all the codes on my second account yet, lol. It's worth it just for the One Love Organics Serum. Even though I'm overloaded on moisturizers, I'm just about out of my second bottle of that and was trying to rationalize buying another one even though I have five other body lotions on my shelf still to be used. The reviews of that Tata Harper mask make it sound amazing, so I'm sure I'll be trying that ASAP. I haven't liked the products of hers that I've sampled before but I really want to - I keep reading such positive things.

I'm still tempted to buy the Mothers Day LE they just put out. I was resisting on that one because the last thing I need more of is lip gloss and perfume (right up there with body lotion ) but I'm figuring I'll cave eventually.... Just hoping it's still around when they do an ACES 40% sale... I got a second Lovely Day LE that way last year. Anyway.... I had to grab the naturals box though, I didn't want to risk it selling out!

@@pearldrop, I think I've used COMEBACK15OFF for 15% off before, not sure if you haven't tried that one!


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

Kimsuebob said:


> Takealeap20 worked for 20% off for me and with $40 in points, I paid $7.20. This is the first thing I have wanted to spend points on in a while.


Thank you for this!! I was looking for a code to use that I hadn't already. I couldn't use it on my main account that I already had at $10 in points on but I used it on my other and it got me to $10 in points so that is cool too. Excellent and can't wait to get my box!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

Miccarty2 said:


> @@pearldrop, I think I've used COMEBACK15OFF for 15% off before, not sure if you haven't tried that one!


Thanks. This one didn't work for me although I haven't used it before. Only FIRST15OFF worked for 15% off. With that and $20 in points I paid $34. I can't wait to receive this beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I looked at the natural box again and I think it's a really good value and has great products. Like @@Miccarty2 mentioned, the body serum alone is worth it. I love the serum. Some days I mix it with my body moisturizer and it works great. I couldn't resist and bought the box. I was afraid that if I wait it might sell out. I'm trying to be on no buy so this is not good. Darn BB gets me every time. I had $10 in points so I justified the purchase by saving the money really convincing myself it's a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> coupons didn't work on my account and I only have one account.


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

wow that was fast- ordered it this morning and it already shipped. That is one thing I DO like about birchbox- the ACE status gives you the 2 day free shipping. Not that I *need* the LE box in 2 days but it is more exciting that it is coming that quickly for free! Can't wait to try everything! I think you could probably use the rose gold highlighter as an eyeshadow too, don't you think?


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 12, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing about the highlighter, using it for eyeshadow also and possibly blush depending on the color.  I had no points to use for this one but I was able to use a coupon that has not been used on my account yet.  Saving points again for the Summer LE.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

H_D said:


> wow that was fast- ordered it this morning and it already shipped. That is one thing I DO like about birchbox- the ACE status gives you the 2 day free shipping. Not that I *need* the LE box in 2 days but it is more exciting that it is coming that quickly for free! Can't wait to try everything! I think you could probably use the rose gold highlighter as an eyeshadow too, don't you think?


Yay! Mine is shipped too only after a few hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think these boxes are coming with standard shipping, not 2 day air, because of the liquids. I'm Ace too but mine said standard shipping and the tracking number is usps.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I got shipping too, also USPS. I don't think I've ever gotten a shipment notice this fast. I'm an Ace too.


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Yay! Mine is shipped too only after a few hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think these boxes are coming with standard shipping, not 2 day air, because of the liquids. I'm Ace too but mine said standard shipping and the tracking number is usps.


pearldrop you have to choose the 2nd day air choice (it defaults to standard). Mine is shipping 2 day air and says so on the invoice, shipping UPS.


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

Reija said:


> I got shipping too, also USPS. I don't think I've ever gotten a shipment notice this fast. I'm an Ace too.


Yeah, I've never gotten shipping this fast either! And regarding the shipping, you have to choose the 2nd day air- it automatically defaults to standard. Mine is definitely coming UPS 2nd day air but I had to manually change it at checkout or else it would have come standard (also free, of course, for us Aces).


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

H_D said:


> pearldrop you have to choose the 2nd day air choice (it defaults to standard). Mine is shipping 2 day air and says so on the invoice, shipping UPS.


2-day shipping option is usually given at checkout, but this time it was not given (in my case). Only option was "Standard Shipping".

EDIT: I just noticed, I put my PO Box address for delivery. So that was the reason for no 2-day shipping. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> 2-day shipping option is usually given at checkout, but this time it was not given (in my case). Only option was "Standard Shipping".
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed, I put my PO Box address for delivery. So that was the reason for no 2-day shipping. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha, oopsie! That would do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 13, 2016)

I feel like a dummy- I have been an ACE forever and always thought the free 2 day shipping was for $100+-- I didn't realize if I selected the 2 day shipping it would be free (that selection always has an extra price next to it when I check out). Agh. Oh well, I am sure I will be placing more orders in the future lol


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 13, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I feel like a dummy- I have been an ACE forever and always thought the free 2 day shipping was for $100+-- I didn't realize if I selected the 2 day shipping it would be free (that selection always has an extra price next to it when I check out). Agh. Oh well, I am sure I will be placing more orders in the future lol


Me too!!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2016)

me three!! glad to know I'm not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks for the info @@H_D!


----------



## H_D (Apr 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> me three!! glad to know I'm not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the info @@H_D!


I don't know ladies- my order was $80 and it showed free 2 day shipping for me. I had another order awhile back with free 2 day shipping too and I know it was not $100 but I know for really small orders it wasn't available for free. I wonder if the min is $50 or something?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm definitely going to select the two day shipping next time and see what happens. I just never tried it with smaller orders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 14, 2016)

I got my box this morning and it is pretty fabulous! I have had issues with Juice beauty products in the past irritating my skin but this toner was very light and mild and moisturizing. The ilia lip gloss is like a light rose pink nude without any orange. It's very nice. All the products are very large except the mask of course so I really think this was a great value.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 14, 2016)

So an update on the 2 day shipping- I did not select the 2 day shipping option since I didn't know I could, but my LE box still shipped in two days- I am getting it today which is insanely fast for Birchbox (I am in CA so I usually feel things take foreverrrrr)


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 14, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> So an update on the 2 day shipping- I did not select the 2 day shipping option since I didn't know I could, but my LE box still shipped in two days- I am getting it today which is insanely fast for Birchbox (I am in CA so I usually feel things take foreverrrrr)


Yes, mine is shipped via usps priority 2 day as well and will be here tomorrow (West coast too). I guess BB does all the selecting for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Apr 15, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> So an update on the 2 day shipping- I did not select the 2 day shipping option since I didn't know I could, but my LE box still shipped in two days- I am getting it today which is insanely fast for Birchbox (I am in CA so I usually feel things take foreverrrrr)


Yay!! That is awesome. Yes I am west coast and my orders usually take forever too- mine got here today as well. I am really impressed with all you get in this box for the price. I played with a few things so far and like it. Juice Beauty mist irritated my skin when I spritzed it on my face for some reason but their products usually do. Why? I have no idea. But I will use it for my body instead. It smells nice, as does the OLO body serum. This is a GREAT box!


----------



## H_D (Apr 16, 2016)

I am loving the Illia lipgloss! I like the formula alot as it makes my lips look really smooth and isn't sticky. The color doesn't really show up on my lips though since I have fairly pigmented lips but I still like it and would like to try another color in that brand at some point. I already know I like the WELL mascara as I got a sample of that in my birchbox. I haven't tried the other items yet.

Anyone else try their goodies yet and have any hits and/or misses?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm wearing the Illia lipgloss right now and love it too! This my first time trying it. I love how smooth my lips are. The color doesn't show but it's ok because I really like the formula. I'm going to try the Tata Harper mask tonight. I love the W3ll mascara too. I had received it from another box can't remember which one, probably Birchbox and used it many times. It's a great mascara. I'm waiting to open this one though because I have too many mascaras in rotation right now. I tried the Juice beauty spray and really like it. I didn't irritate my skin which was great. I've tried many Juice Beauty products and they seem to irritate my skin but not this one.


----------



## H_D (Apr 16, 2016)

oh yes I lied because I did try the Juice beauty spray, forgot about that. I have sensitive skin and it did sting a tiny bit which is typical for other juice beauty products I've tried. Not sure what is in them that tends to do that. But it didn't last long and I may try it again and see if I get the same reaction. I can always use it on my body though. (I think I already posted all this, lol). @@Reija I think you said you really like the OLO spray. I haven't tried it yet but I really like the scent. It isn't too strongly scented either. I am going to wait to try it once I use up another one of my body products. I have a million open right now, haha, and would like to use one up before opening another. If I can wait that long!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes I really like the OLO spray @ H_D. My old one is almost gone so as soon as it runs out, I'll open the new one. I like the serum by itself or mixed with a body moisturizer. It's light but still really hydrating and I like the scent too. I usually spray it on my hand and then apply it. I don't like spraying it directly on the skin because I think sprays can get kind of messy and end up in the floor instead on my legs


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 17, 2016)

I like the RMS lip shine, OLO serum (which I use it as hand cream), and Juice spray. I received the W3ll mascara sample before and didn't quite like it, but I will give it another try as soon as I finish my current mascaras. I keep the Juice spray in fridge and use it as a first thing in the morning, it feels better when cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I really like the make-up bag, it's nice that everything in the box can comfortably fit in it. Ilia is nice, although I am not a "nude lips" person. I'll use it at work. I am going to try Tata Harper mask tonight, hope I like it as much as you do @Reija.
Did you like the Au Naturale blush? It looks like they cut some off of the product, when fully turned down, product is not at the same level as the tube rim, which is not usual. I'm surprised at how little product they put in that big tube.
Did you try Exo nail polish remover?


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 17, 2016)

I loved this box- so many full sizes too! The Exo remover is great- I bought the other "scent" a while ago- it doesn't feel or smell like typical nail polish remover at all- it's actually pretty oily so I suggest washing your hands In between removing and painting. But I'm happy to have another bottle!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't tried the blush, the nail polish or the RMS lip yet but it's on my agenda for today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

I used the blush yesterday and also got out the RMS lip shine and love them both. The blush ended up giving a pretty bronze glow without being over powering. The staying power was amazing and it was easy to blend. The lip shine was really moisturizing and I loved the hint of nude it had. I'm in love with this box. Everything I've used so far have been so nice. I'm dying to try the farmacy night cream too. I was too tried last night and forgot to use it. :lol:


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2016)

@@Reija I'll hopefully receive my PSMH box today and am planning on using the Farmacy cream tonight. I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> @@Reija I'll hopefully receive my PSMH box today and am planning on using the Farmacy cream tonight. I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


oh oops I forgot the Farmacy cream was from PSMH. :lol: Thanks for pointing it out @@pearldrop and figuring out what I was talking about!! I need a better system to keep all these things straight. Too many products from too many boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm using the blush again today. It's so warm here in So Cal that I feel like having more of a summery makeup today and this bronze colored blush is great for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2016)

Reija said:


> oh oops I forgot the Farmacy cream was from PSMH. :lol: Thanks for pointing it out @@pearldrop and figuring out what I was talking about!! I need a better system to keep all these things straight. Too many products from too many boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol  I'm happy to get more boxes now and be able to understand automatically which one you're referring to; But my bank account is not as happy as I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

@@pearldrop my bank account isn't happy either so I'm working on getting better and trying to cut back on the boxes but it's so hard.


----------



## somabis1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I got the New Natural LE Box...but not the Beauty in Bloom LE Box(Yet). Still accumulating more points.

I like everything in New Naturals Box

Just a thought came in my mind...Why Beauty in Bloom cost more than New Naturals?

BIB has lesser value and less full size products than New Naturals.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe the amount of products? The Beauty in Bloom has 11, the New Naturals has 9.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 29, 2016)

H_D said:


> I don't know ladies- my order was $80 and it showed free 2 day shipping for me. I had another order awhile back with free 2 day shipping too and I know it was not $100 but I know for really small orders it wasn't available for free. I wonder if the min is $50 or something?


I ordered &lt;$15 stuff on April 22nd and the 2-day option was not there. They were shipped out on April 25th via UPS and will arrive here on May 2nd. That is way too slow for Birchbox :/


----------



## Saiza (May 7, 2016)

I have a random, unrelated question. But has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to lip glosses or lipsticks? I've been using the Smith and Cult lipgloss I got in the LE Birchbox, but now my lips have like little tiny bumps all over them, very dry and tight feeling, they burn when there's nothing on them. It's really bizarre and I've never had any kind of reaction to makeup or anything before. Well I'm allergic to Merle Norman's luxiva line, the eyeshadow made my eyelids super itchy and swell a little. I've never even had a cold sore, so I don't know what's going on at all.


----------



## Geek2 (May 7, 2016)

I've read about people having a reaction to the popular lip balm that is in a ball shape (can't think of the name now) and getting tiny blisters on the lips. It's possible to be allergic to lip products. What a bummer for you @Saiza. Hope your lips get better soon.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 7, 2016)

I've heard of that happening from EOS lip balm too. Oddly, I once had a reaction to one of the crest 3D toothpastes. My lips were sore and swollen for days until I figured it out. I've never had anything like it before. I looked like I'd had collagen injections. If they weren't dry and didn't hurt so much it might have been a nice perk. Anything else new you've been using?


----------



## Noel Snow (May 7, 2016)

I've had this happen but in my case it wasn't related to lip gloss or lipstick. Any super acidic food or drink can burn my lips and leave them puffy and chappy for days.  I only figured it out because I read an article about why some people hate pineapples. The comment section was full of complaints about different kinds of juice. Sure enough each time it happened I had bought a big jug of Simply Lemonade.  I still buy it but drink it carefully through a straw.


----------



## Saiza (May 7, 2016)

Hmm that lipgloss was the only new thing I was using and I was noticing when I was using it it made my lips feel like really dry when I put it on it was very odd. But me not wanting to waste anything I kept using it for almost two weeks. Then little tiny bumps popped up, a little puffiness, but most very dry and sore if I don't have anything on them. Lipglosses are my biggest weaknesses and I've never had any problems before. When they're dry like that and I do eat ketchup or something acidic; they really burn.


----------



## Saiza (May 7, 2016)

Ok I just googled the pics of the Eos lip balm reactions, and it's almost nearly identical to that! So I must be allergic to that lip gloss for some reason.


----------



## AMaas (May 9, 2016)

New LE Box: Sunny Side.  Looks cute!  I think that turkish towel was in a PopSugar box a while back, and I love it. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-sunny-side

Anyone know of any active Promo Codes?  I can't seem to get any to work.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 9, 2016)

AMaas said:


> Anyone know of any active Promo Codes? I can't seem to get any to work.


A few days ago I got an email from Birchbox wishing me a "happy birthday" (which is in November) and it included a $10 off $50 purchase code: BIRTHDAY2016

I was able to use that code today to purchase this box. As mentioned, my birthday is in November, and I double checked my BB profile, and that also lists my birthday as in November, so I don't know what kind of crack prompted the email, but it worked for me! You might give it a try - it's a generic code, and apparently doesn't need to be used in the actual birthday month.


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 13, 2016)

I received my Sunny Side box today. I really love everything about this box. The Cargo palette surprised me, for some reason I was thinking it would be a sample sized item. I really can't wait to try everything. And since I had $40 in points toward the box, I decided not to use a discount code and get the Baggu gift with purchase. It's bright orange with sharks. It's frickin adorable.


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2016)

Sounds like a great box @@Kimsuebob! Enjoy! I was considering this box but haven't ordered it yet. The cargo palette sounds nice.


----------



## pearldrop (May 13, 2016)

Happy "birthday" @@Jay.Aitch.Gee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This code didn't work for me.

Did anybody else get it to work without the actual email?


----------



## sakura33 (May 18, 2016)

my summer LE box showed up a few days ago- however the davines sea salt spray had leaked all over the box- so everything was slightly crusted in salt residue. their CS is excellent though because they sent me a new box no questions asked when I told them what happened. this is the 3rd time lately products have leaked. why aren't they checking the lids on their merchandise? They have been lose on the bottles they have leaked from.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2016)

They have a new Cult Classic box. Has anyone ordered this yet? Thoughts? I'm considering it because I could use a lot of the items in the box especially the storage thing.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 8, 2016)

Reija said:


> They have a new Cult Classic box. Has anyone ordered this yet? Thoughts? I'm considering it because I could use a lot of the items in the box especially the storage thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Hello Sailor lipstick and storage thing would be nice too. But, I already have everything else in this box.

I will either get the box for the lipstick if there is a good Black Friday coupon or will just get the Hello Sailor and Frog Prince (the green one)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 9, 2016)

I keep looking at the cult classics because I really like the storage container but I already have pillow pie and I have no interest in the lipstick, so I would probably be way better off if I just bought a similar storage piece.  Between the discount code (COMEBACKMAN) and my points it would only be $30 but I have bought a ton of stuff lately.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 15, 2016)

There is a new box called good as gold. I'm seriously considering getting this as a gift for a family member or for myself. It looks cute. Not sure if I would really use up everything in the box but I have a weakness for curated boxes lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 16, 2016)

I like everything about the new LE box except for the box itself, but I do like the colors on it. Maybe it'll grow on me. Ever since bb cut out their points system I find myself actually buying more things than when I had points built up from the monthly reviews. 

Those brushes look so pretty and I bet that candle smells awesome.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Birchbox has a deal right now, add any limited edition box to cart and get 15% off. The new Refresh box looks nice. Has anyone ordered it?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up the Good as Gold box since it was included in their Presidents Day weekend sale for 30% off. I get an extra 10% for being an ACE and I had $11 in points to use. I also used the Gimme10 code from the Feb boxes to make my out of pocket cost $11.26.

Not bad at all for a limited edition box oh and a sample pack!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2017)

BB has a new limited edition do not disturb box


----------



## Pixels (Apr 4, 2017)

I really like this one! But now without any discounts or points I'm not sure if it's worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2017)

I really like the box too but I already have the Hygge book. It's great if you are interested in reading about the subject. I'm also trying to be good and not to spend much so I'm holding off.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 6, 2017)

I got 10% off my order (just this box and a sample pack) with the code P78M23, I don't know if it has any limitations other than it can be used with any full-sized purchase over $30. I had a bunch of junk sitting in my bb shop cart and they kept sending me those *nudge nudge* emails with this code and maybe it'll work if anyone else needs a code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2017)

That P78M23 code still appears to work on purchases over $30.


----------



## Geek2 (May 22, 2017)

New limited edition Birchbox x Vogue box is available! The preview is for Aces currently. It's $68. Here are the details.




Each box contains:


NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil in Vogue Rose - Full-size
Herbivore Botanicals Rose Hibiscus Face Mist - Full-size
Charlotte Tilbury Instant Magic Facial Dry Sheet Mask - 1 mask
rms beauty™ lip2cheek in Vogue Rose - Full-size
Ouai Rose Hair &amp; Body Oil - Travel-size
Earth Tu Face Face Balm - Full-size
JINsoon Nail Lacquer in Vogue Rose - Full-size
AERIN Rose Lip Conditioner - Full-size
Vogue 1-year Subscription Offer


----------



## jesemiaud (May 22, 2017)

I actually really like that Vogue/BB box. Really don't need it though.


----------



## Geek2 (May 23, 2017)

I like the box a lot too especially the Aerin lip balm but I don't need it. I'm trying to use up what I have as it is and not buy more.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 12, 2017)

BB has a new summer box out. Thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2017)

I ended up ordering this box since I had points to use and got it for a lot cheaper. The box is even nicer in person.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought this box too. I had a $10 off $50 coupon for my birthday month and a $5 credit to use for my damaged manna kadar eye shadow stick from my June birchbox. I just bought it for the visor and the box that says summer on it. lol 

I'll give the donut float to my niece when i see her in a couple weeks.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2018)

BB has a new LE Millennial Time Capsule box. Thoughts?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 14, 2018)

That is such a cute box, and I'd be able to use all of those. Surprisingly I don't have a selfie stick and I almost bought a phone case that had a ring light built into it so those would come in super handy. I really like the color of the lipgloss too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 8, 2018)

Is anyone getting the new HYGGE box? It looks interesting. I'm on no buy so I'll pass but the box looks nice. Thoughts?


----------



## mirandamanda (May 23, 2018)

I did get the box and I absolutely love the curation. Of course there's things in there that I have up for trade (the socks, the MILK hydrating oil stick, I traded the Deep Sleep spray and the candle already) but I love the things I still have. My favorite is the Smith and Cult nail lacquer, its a very pretty color and I've already done two manicures with it. And I've never had much luck with cleansing oils but the Sunday Riley Cleansing Oil cut through my makeup like soap, my skin felt soft and cleansed, it did not feel like I used an oil on it. I also love the Herbivore Body Polish and the Calm book. I definitely do not regret purchasing it and almost bought a second one. (I remembered Fabfitfun is coming up so I stopped myself  )


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Birchbox has a new limited edition Summer box available. Anyone planning on getting this?


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2019)

Birchbox has a limited edition Forever Summer bag out. Thoughts on this?


----------

